# Traditrice seriale



## mary80 (23 Aprile 2013)

Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.


----------



## babsi (23 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.


oh cacchio....

misà tanto che non la prenderanno molto bene.....
preparati:mexican:


----------



## Annuccia (23 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> *Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite*,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.


na bellezza.....


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> oh cacchio....
> 
> misà tanto che non la prenderanno molto bene.....
> preparati:mexican:



e già...


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

comunque ben venuta


----------



## Zod (23 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.


Che schifo!!

Mi mandi una foto con numero di telefono in privato?

S*B


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> na bellezza.....



:risata: ... forte, Annuccia!

Ciao Mary80,

mah, non so che dirti ... 

tu tradisci e valuti per te ... che non lo ritieni una cosa terribili ... 
hai chiesto per caso, cosa ne pensa il tuo compagno a riguardo?
forse per lui è la stessa cosa ... e lo fa da tempo ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque ben venuta


Speriamo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Speriamo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Io sono pronta a difenderla a spada tratta!
_sallatelo_


----------



## Zod (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sono pronta a difenderla a spada tratta!
> _sallatelo_


Anch'io a spada tratta!

S*B


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sono pronta a difenderla a spada tratta!
> _sallatelo_



Tebe, non mi risulta che tu ti rotoli nel letto di chi NON ti piace. Sinceramente tradire tanto per farlo mi sembra squallido. Contenta lei chissenefrega.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.


Anche con persone che non ti piacevano tanto....interessante punto di vista.
Spiega un po', se ti va


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.



Neanche io non la vedo una cosa terribile 
finchè non si è beccati ...
Dopo poi dipende da come la prende il tradito 
da come hai tradito , dal perché hai tradito ecc...ecc..
sai forse i traditi non sempre la prendono bene...
ma mi sembra di capire che tu lo fai solo per sesso ....
ma anche con persone che non ti piacevano perché?
almeno ti sarai fatta pagare ?
senza offesa eh! È solo una domanda come un'altra ...


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Neanche io non la vedo una cosa terribile
> finchè non si è beccati ...
> Dopo poi dipende da come la prende il tradito
> da come hai tradito , dal perché hai tradito ecc...ecc..
> ...



Che stupida che sono, neppure ci avevo pensato, eppure uno dei miei cognati ha tradito con una che gli è costata una follia, e lo ricattava pure dopo che lei 'aveva' fatto avvertire la moglie da un falso fidanzato.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Anch'io a spada tratta!
> 
> S*B


Falla finita che non sei credibile.
Invornito.
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tebe, non mi risulta che tu ti rotoli nel letto di chi NON ti piace. Sinceramente tradire tanto per farlo mi sembra squallido. Contenta lei chissenefrega.


ma magari era ubriaca o fumata. 
Mi appello ai discorsi di Diletta!



devo piantarla stasera.
Non sono in me.
:canna:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Che stupida che sono, neppure ci avevo pensato, eppure uno dei miei cognati ha tradito con una che gli è costata una follia, e lo ricattava pure dopo che lei 'aveva' fatto avvertire la moglie da un falso fidanzato.


chiriarisco che non volevo essere offensiva 
è solo una domanda..


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma magari era ubriaca o fumata.
> Mi appello ai discorsi di Diletta!
> 
> 
> ...



Da quello che ha scritto, sempre sia vera, lo fa abitualmente, come prendere il caffè al bar prima di entrare in ufficio, io ci finivo senza neppure pensarci, a prendere il caffè.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Da quello che ha scritto, sempre sia vera, lo fa abitualmente, come prendere il caffè al bar prima di entrare in ufficio, io ci finivo senza neppure pensarci, a prendere il caffè.


ma poverina, ha scritto sei righe e giù a fare congetture.
magari si è espressa male, o magari le è capitato qualche volta di essersi svegliata con uno nel letto e dire.
_Minchia, come cazzo ho fatto?_

capita alle cattive ragazze come noi, a volte.
Si è giovani una volta sola e non l'abbiamo preservata mica per la vecchiaia o promessa ad uno solo.
Ci possono essere infinite sfumature che in sei righe non si notano.


Ti sto convincendo?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.


Quindi solo sesso, fine a se stesso? Una botta e via o più incontri con la stessa persona? È se non ti piacevano tanto perché hai ceduto? Ti eccitavano a prescindere? Benvenuta :mrgreen: ovviamente puoi anche non rispondere


----------



## tesla (23 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe, peccato non averti conosciuta prima, sei nata troppo tardi.

Dovevo 'darla' via più facilmente, verde a tanti e pochi rossi.


----------



## Zod (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Falla finita che non sei credibile.
> Invornito.
> :blank:


Ho trovato la soluzione alle sofferenze del tradimento. Invece di dare per scontata l'esclusivitá fisica, diamo per scontata l'infedeltá sessuale. Tanto dicono che il 50% delle persone tradisce il partner, quindi se non sei tu è lei/lui. A quel punto togliamo il proibizionismo e annulliamo tutto lo strascico di casini vari se si viene scoperti. In effetti l'esclusivitá fisica è una forzatura indotta dall'ambiente culturale. Alcuni popoli offrono la moglie agli ospiti come segno di cordialità e se la rifiuti ci restano anche male. Sposarsi a 30 anni con la prospettiva di fare sesso sempre e solo con quella stessa persona, oltre a indurre ad uno stato di abbandono fisico, è anche deprimente. La vita moderna ci insegna che è troppo difficile, quindi perchè insistere? Non sono peggio le bugie di chi tradisce e deve nasconderlo?

S*B


----------



## tesla (23 Aprile 2013)

il fatto curioso è che non si dica mai al partner questa faccenda dell'esclusività indotta dalla società castrante e innaturale,  PRIMA.
ma si fa tutto di nascosto, si striscia come lombrichi nel fango, si masticano ricevute dei motel, si infilano cellulari segreti nel sedere del cane prima di rientrare a casa, si mente vigliaccamente.

il fatto della non esclusività, si potrebbe anche discutere, basta che le mogli possano intrattenere relazioni con giovanotti piacenti e dirlo al proprio marito, che allo stesso tempo si può intrattenere con fanciulle dicendolo alla moglie.

invece qui la cosa carina è questo pensiero avanguardistico MA esclusivo, a proprio esclusivo beneficio.

la definizione che mi viene è: "facce da culo"
 ecco, vorrei renderla più carina, morbida, citazionista ed elegante.
ma quando ci vuole un "facce da culo", ci vuole.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tebe, peccato non averti conosciuta prima, sei nata troppo tardi.
> 
> Dovevo 'darla' via più facilmente, *verde a tanti *e pochi rossi.


no a tanti.
A quelli che ti intrippavano in quel momento.
Se non assaggi come fai a sapere cosa ti piace di più?
I gusti si affinano con l'esperienza.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il fatto curioso è che non si dica mai al partner questa faccenda dell'esclusività indotta dalla società castrante e innaturale,  PRIMA.
> ma si fa tutto di nascosto, si striscia come lombrichi nel fango, si masticano ricevute dei motel, si infilano cellulari segreti nel sedere del cane prima di rientrare a casa, si mente vigliaccamente.
> 
> il fatto della non esclusività, si potrebbe anche discutere, basta che le mogli possano intrattenere relazioni con giovanotti piacenti e dirlo al proprio marito, che allo stesso tempo si può intrattenere con fanciulle dicendolo alla moglie.
> ...


E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Da quello che ha scritto, sempre sia vera, lo fa abitualmente, come prendere il caffè al bar prima di entrare in ufficio, io ci finivo senza neppure pensarci, a prendere il caffè.


Anch'io. E a volte non mi piace tanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no a tanti.
> A quelli che ti intrippavano in quel momento.
> Se non assaggi come fai a sapere cosa ti piace di più?
> I gusti si affinano con l'esperienza.


A sessant'anni la vedo dura farsi un'esperienza.


----------



## oceansize (23 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.


ma sei la stessa che ha scritto nel 3D di net?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il fatto curioso è che non si dica mai al partner questa faccenda dell'esclusività indotta dalla società castrante e innaturale,  PRIMA.
> ma si fa tutto di nascosto, si striscia come lombrichi nel fango, si masticano ricevute dei motel, si infilano cellulari segreti nel sedere del cane prima di rientrare a casa, si mente vigliaccamente.
> 
> il fatto della non esclusività, si potrebbe anche discutere, basta che le mogli possano intrattenere relazioni con giovanotti piacenti e dirlo al proprio marito, che allo stesso tempo si può intrattenere con fanciulle dicendolo alla moglie.
> ...


Il fatto è anche che, come dicevo nella discussione coppia aperta, che è impossibile trovare una parità perché ci sarà sempre uno dei due che non troverà nella stessa misura desiderio di allargare le esperienze e subirà le esperienze dell'altro.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è anche che, come dicevo nella discussione coppia aperta, che è impossibile trovare una parità perché ci sarà sempre uno dei due che non troverà nella stessa misura desiderio di allargare le esperienze e subirà le esperienze dell'altro.



Impossibile esattamente come è impossibile trovare una coppia monogama dove entrambi abbiano lo stesso interesse per gli stessi argomenti ed attività.
Uno dei due verrà, volta per volta, "trascinato" per amore dell'altro.

A meno che uno non snaturi se stesso -sbagliatissimo in ogni caso- non vedo differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Impossibile esattamente come è impossibile trovare una coppia monogama dove entrambi abbiano lo stesso interesse per gli stessi argomenti ed attività.
> Uno dei due verrà, volta per volta, "trascinato" per amore dell'altro.
> 
> A meno che uno non snaturi se stesso -sbagliatissimo in ogni caso- non vedo differenza.


Mi pare ci sia una bella differenza dal farsi trascinare (o vedere separatamente) alla partita o al cinema e avere uno che si fa tuttociò che respira e l'altro che non ha interesse per sesso promiscuo.


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A sessant'anni la vedo dura farsi un'esperienza.



Dipende ... dipende da varie cose.

Mia madre, è molt attiva ... fa ginnastica, nuoto, ballo ecc. 
Mio padre è più pigro. Così, lui rimane a casa a giocare a scacchi o leggere
mentre lei, esce ... 

Fiori, lettere ecc. non mancano ... e proposte serie, ce ne sono state ... 

Solo per dire ...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare ci sia una bella differenza dal farsi trascinare (o vedere separatamente) alla partita o al cinema e avere *uno che si fa tuttociò che respira e l'altro che non ha interesse per sesso promiscuo*.



Quella che hai delineato non è coppia aperta o chiusa. E' un fallimento programmato :smile:


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Dipende ... dipende da varie cose.
> 
> Mia madre, è molt attiva ... fa ginnastica, nuoto, ballo ecc.
> Mio padre è più pigro. Così, lui rimane a casa a giocare a scacchi o leggere
> ...



si stava parlando di esperienze sessuali, che per forza di cose uno deve fare prima.
Quando ancora gli ormoni e il fisico lo sostengono.
per carità lo puoi fare anche a sessanta anni di zompare da un letto all'altro ma a parte i problemi di anche che si rompono e defibrillatori vari, non hai lo spirito curioso che hai a vent'anni.
Quando tutto è ancora scoperta e davvero nuovo.

hai appena cominciato a respirare la vita.
A sessntanni è già un bel pò che la respiri e non hai più quell'innocenza.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quella che hai delineato non è coppia aperta o chiusa. E' un fallimento programmato :smile:


E' questo il motivo per cui chi ha intenzione di cogliere le occasioni non ne parla sinceramente con il compagno che ha dichiarato apertamente il disgusto per la promiscuità. Mica è scemo; va bene cogliere i fiori ma senza rinunciare a tutto il resto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Dipende ... dipende da varie cose.
> 
> Mia madre, è molt attiva ... fa ginnastica, nuoto, ballo ecc.
> Mio padre è più pigro. Così, lui rimane a casa a giocare a scacchi o leggere
> ...


Si ma scopa in giro? Sennò parliamo di aria fritta, tipo.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si ma scopa in giro? Sennò parliamo di aria fritta, tipo.


ecco.
Il sunto di quanto ho scritto io, decisamente più lievemente di te.

Grazie del riassunto.








_er murena._


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si stava parlando di esperienze sessuali, che per forza di cose uno deve fare prima.
> Quando ancora gli ormoni e il fisico lo sostengono.
> per carità lo puoi fare anche a sessanta anni di zompare da un letto all'altro ma a parte i problemi di anche che si rompono e defibrillatori vari, non hai lo spirito curioso che hai a vent'anni.
> Quando tutto è ancora scoperta e davvero nuovo.
> ...


Una mia prozia tra i 70 e gli 80 si è data parecchi da fare. Non ho mai capito perché visto che lo faceva con più o meno coetanei. Forse per i problemi di anche e defibrillatori devi pensare a un po' più avanti se no dovresti già portarti un kit appresso, non sia mai che tu anticipassi di qualche anno.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Una mia prozia tra i 70 e gli 80 si è data parecchi da fare. Non ho mai capito perché visto che lo faceva con più o meno coetanei. *Forse per i problemi di anche e defibrillatori devi pensare a un po' più avanti se no dovresti già portarti un kit appresso, non sia mai che tu anticipassi di qualche anno.


Ma probabilmente ti diceva che trombava mentre magari si facevano le spugnature a vicenda, chissà.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia prozia tra i 70 e gli 80 si è data parecchi da fare. Non ho mai capito perché visto che lo faceva con più o meno coetanei. Forse per i problemi di anche e defibrillatori devi pensare a un po' più avanti se no dovresti già portarti un kit appresso, non sia mai che tu anticipassi di qualche anno.



stai dicendo che il sesso tra due ottantenni è uguale a quello fra due ventenni?


Minchia hai frequentato uomini bombe del sesso proprio...:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente ti diceva che trombava mentre magari si facevano le spugnature a vicenda, chissà.


Non se ne vantava. Si sapeva. Non so per quale motivo immagini questa decadenza sessuale con l'età contro la realtà di molte persone. Un altro prozio si è sposato in terze nozze a 83 anni e la moglie ne decantava le capacità.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> stai dicendo che il sesso tra due ottantenni è uguale a quello fra due ventenni?
> 
> 
> Minchia hai frequentato uomini bombe del sesso proprio...:unhappy:


 ho detto qualcosa del genere?!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non se ne vantava. Si sapeva. Non so per quale motivo immagini questa decadenza sessuale con l'età contro la realtà di molte persone. Un altro prozio si è sposato in terze nozze a 83 anni e la moglie ne decantava le capacità.


Ma che si sa, si. E voialtri vi bevevate pure tutto. Poi quell'altra decantava le capacità del marito ottuagenario, e certo. Bella lì.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente ti diceva che trombava mentre magari si facevano le spugnature a vicenda, chissà.



ma magari trombava pure, non stento a crederlo ma il discorso era proprio su tutto un altro piano.

La scoperta. Gli odori nuovi. Pelle altra. Respiri diversi.

E' tutto una scoperta bellissima. Ti piace tutto e vorresti fare tutto.
Poi trovi uomini che possono condurti e altri che è meglio dimenticare.
Impari a riconoscerli, impari a capire cosa ti piace e cosa no.
Impari a conoscere te stessa, il tuo corpo.

E' bellissimo.

A ventanni. A trenta forse. Ma ad ottanta siamo fuori tempo massimo.
Per me.

E infatti se ci arrivo, sarò una vecchiata rachitica piena di fiori e gatti totalmente appaga e senza rimpianti. Almeno dal lato sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che si sa, si. E voialtri vi bevevate pure tutto. Poi quell'altra decantava le capacità del marito ottuagenario, e certo. Bella lì.


Sinceramente io mi vergognavo per lei. Se non ci credete buon per voi. Sai cosa me ne frega. Ormai son morti da un pezzo. Si muore anche se si fa sesso.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ho detto qualcosa del genere?!



ah era per parlare...


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente io mi vergognavo per lei. Se non ci credete buon per voi. Sai cosa me ne frega. Ormai son morti da un pezzo. Si muore anche se si fa sesso.


Perchè imbarazzo?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma magari trombava pure, non stento a crederlo ma il discorso era proprio su tutto un altro piano.
> 
> La scoperta. Gli odori nuovi. Pelle altra. Respiri diversi.
> 
> ...


Ma è chiaro che non è e non può essere lo stesso. Mò ci manca solo che salta fuori Lunaprona che "non è mai troppo tardi" e ci siamo proprio tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè imbarazzo?


Perchè non si dice. E vecchi, poi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma magari trombava pure, non stento a crederlo ma il discorso era proprio su tutto un altro piano.
> 
> La scoperta. Gli odori nuovi. Pelle altra. Respiri diversi.
> 
> ...


Lo spirito dei ventanni non era contemplato. Si diceva che Diletta non potrebbe e contestavo che potrebbe. Non le va perché non le andava neanche a ventanni. Concordo sul fatto che certamente a ventanni hai più scelta, anche solo numerica:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè imbarazzo?


Perché ero molto giovane e la trovavo ridicola. Ma da giovane trovavo ridicole anche le quarantenne con velleità seduttive. Ero una sciocchina.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Lo spirito dei ventanni non era contemplato*. Si diceva che Diletta non potrebbe e contestavo che potrebbe. Non le va perché non le andava neanche a ventanni. Concordo sul fatto che certamente a ventanni hai più scelta, anche solo numerica:mexican:



ma come non era contemplato!
E' il fulcro del perchè certe cose si possono fare a vent'anni e non a 60 o 80.
Perchè sei già inquinato da una vita che hai passato e ti ha dato esperienze su tanti fronti.

Concentrati, cavolo.
Non è difficile!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo spirito dei ventanni non era contemplato. Si diceva che Diletta non potrebbe e contestavo che potrebbe. Non le va perché non le andava neanche a ventanni. Concordo sul fatto che certamente a ventanni hai più scelta, anche solo numerica:mexican:


Devastata, non Diletta. E non si tratta di una questione di possibilità di scelta, ma di tanto altro che, per forza di cose, ad una certà età è diverso o completamente assente rispetto ai venti.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ero molto giovane e la trovavo ridicola. Ma da giovane trovavo ridicole anche le quarantenne con velleità seduttive. *Ero una sciocchina*.


No, magari hai avuto solo un educazione un pò rigida.


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> stai dicendo che il sesso tra due ottantenni è uguale a quello fra due ventenni?
> 
> 
> Minchia hai frequentato uomini bombe del sesso proprio...:unhappy:



Tebe, io ne ho 60, ma com'è oggi mi va benissimo, certo, se mio marito ne avesse 20, fisicamente, sarebbe il massimo o troppo.

Non so come sarà, per lui, a 70, la vedo dura,  io oggi non cambierei i 60 con i miei vent'anni (solo sessualmente) e firmerei per come sono e mi sento. (però non devo pensare al resto...)


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devastata, non Diletta. E non si tratta di una questione di possibilità di scelta, ma di tanto altro che, per forza di cose, ad una certà età è diverso o completamente assente rispetto ai venti.



non ce la facciamo.
E' in modalità empatia cubo borg


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

*Casa di Brunetta*


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ce la facciamo.
> E' in modalità empatia cubo borg


Più che altro non ce l'ha proprio. Quadrata al cubo (Borg).


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

sta maria è. Fantastica!


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro non ce l'ha proprio. Quadrata al cubo (Borg).



no, non è vero.
Ogni tanto vedo guizzi di umanità dai...


_ogni resistenza sarà inutile. Arrendetevi. sarete assimilati..._(cit brunetta borg)


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente io mi vergognavo per lei. Se non ci credete buon per voi. Sai cosa me ne frega. Ormai son morti da un pezzo. *Si muore anche se si fa sesso*.



questa è annoverata nelle giustificazioni di Lothar
mi pare


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> questa è annoverata nelle giustificazioni di Lothar
> mi pare


Il Micione non si deve mica giustificare, lui tutto può.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il Micione non si deve mica giustificare, lui tutto può.



ma sì, invece, quoque lui!
ti tira fuori gli amici malati terminali, sicchè...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma sì, invece, quoque lui!
> ti tira fuori gli amici malati terminali, sicchè...


Mannò, alla peggio te lo ritrovi davanti la porta con una lucertola in bocca.


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si ma scopa in giro? Sennò parliamo di aria fritta, tipo.



Se anche lo facesse non andrebbe certo a confidarlo alla figlia, e giustamente.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, alla peggio te lo ritrovi davanti la porta con una lucertola in bocca.



ma quindi tu proprio non gli dai credito?
per me non conta balle
tuttavia ammetto di essere un po' indietro in questo campo:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se anche lo facesse non andrebbe certo a confidarlo alla figlia, e giustamente.


Ero tipo ironico.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quindi tu proprio non gli dai credito?
> per me non conta balle
> tuttavia ammetto di essere un po' indietro in questo campo:singleeye:


E' un palese cazzaro, però mi sta simpatico.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma come non era contemplato!
> E' il fulcro del perchè certe cose si possono fare a vent'anni e non a 60 o 80.
> Perchè sei già inquinato da una vita che hai passato e ti ha dato esperienze su tanti fronti.
> 
> ...


Potresti essere un pochino più carina e non darmi della deficiente? Ho capito quel che dici. Il discorso era partito dicendo che dopo una certa età Devastata non avrebbe potuto perché le si fratturava l'anca. Contestavo dicendo che avrebbe potuto perché ho conoscenze dirette di chi ha fatto sesso, anche promiscuo, fino a tarda età. Lo spirito dei ventanni c'entrava una cippa perché lei non voleva sperimentare neanche a ventanni.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *E' un palese cazzaro*, però mi sta simpatico.



mica tanto, vedi che spesso dice che alla fine non ha combinato nulla, per un motivo o per l'altro!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, magari hai avuto solo un educazione un pò rigida.


No ero sciocchina e mi sembravano decrepite anche le quarantenni. Non era per il sesso in sé.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti essere un pochino più carina e non darmi della deficiente? Ho capito quel che dici. Il discorso era partito dicendo che dopo una certa età Devastata non avrebbe potuto perché le si fratturava l'anca. Contestavo dicendo che avrebbe potuto perché ho conoscenze dirette di chi ha fatto sesso, anche promiscuo, fino a tarda età. Lo spirito dei ventanni c'entrava una cippa perché lei non voleva sperimentare neanche a ventanni.



io so che i vecchietti ne parlano spesso, si innamorano, si fidanzano e sono gelosi: me lo raccontano le operatrici delle case di riposo
però ovviamente non so cosa facciano, boh?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mica tanto, vedi che spesso dice che alla fine non ha combinato nulla, per un motivo o per l'altro!


Si, ma se il motivo è quasi sempre che sono (o erano) degli scaldabagni. Essù.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sta maria è. Fantastica!


Se ti fa questo effetto smetti.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti essere un pochino più carina e non darmi della deficiente? Ho capito quel che dici. Il discorso era partito dicendo che dopo una certa età Devastata non avrebbe potuto perché le si fratturava l'anca. Contestavo dicendo che avrebbe potuto perché ho conoscenze dirette di chi ha fatto sesso, anche promiscuo, fino a tarda età. Lo spirito dei ventanni c'entrava una cippa perché lei non voleva sperimentare neanche a ventanni.


ma non ti sto dando della deficiente.
mamma mia.
Abbiamo capito che non voleva sperimentare nemmeno ai ventanni era una frase butatta lì come si fa spesso.
_A se tornassi indietro!_

Una roba così.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io so che i vecchietti ne parlano spesso, si innamorano, si fidanzano e sono gelosi: me lo raccontano le operatrici delle case di riposo
> però ovviamente non so cosa facciano, boh?


Chi è in casa di riposo non è in buona salute. Io parlavo di persone in buona salute.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No ero sciocchina e mi sembravano decrepite anche le quarantenni. Non era per il sesso in sé.


bè, pure a me sembravano decrepite le quarntennei. E di brutto pure. 
Mi dicevo.
Arriverò anche io così?

Fra 10 anni vi saprò dire.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non ti sto dando della deficiente.
> mamma mia.
> Abbiamo capito che non voleva sperimentare nemmeno ai ventanni era una frase butatta lì come si fa spesso.
> _A se tornassi indietro!_
> ...


Buttarla lì che le si frattura l'anca o le viene un infarto non è spiritosissima, per me.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti fa questo effetto smetti.




mi hai cazziata....:blank::mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma se il motivo è quasi sempre che sono (o erano) degli scaldabagni. Essù.



ma non sempre
ad es. mi ricordo che si era sbaciucchiato con una di gran classe, ma poi ciccia
oppure che non sa se riuscirà ad avere un appuntamento, cose così...
un cazzaro non sarebbe venuto qua a raccontare cose che alla fine fanno anche tenerezza!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buttarla lì che le si frattura l'anca o le viene un infarto *non è spiritosissima*, per me.


ma non voleva esserlo infatti.
La mia ironia ogni tanto prende il sopravvento.

Serata difficile.


Mi sono nate le campanelle blu.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti essere un pochino più carina e non darmi della deficiente? Ho capito quel che dici. Il discorso era partito dicendo che dopo una certa età Devastata non avrebbe potuto perché le si fratturava l'anca. Contestavo dicendo che avrebbe potuto perché ho conoscenze dirette di chi ha fatto sesso, anche promiscuo, fino a tarda età. Lo spirito dei ventanni c'entrava una cippa perché lei non voleva sperimentare neanche a ventanni.


Ma tu hai conoscenze dirette per sentito dire, raccontate. Dirette che? Non nego che non possano essere vere, ma è chiaro che cominciare a tradire a sessanta o settant'anni suonati non c'entra nulla con l'anca, c'entra che a sessant'anni non SEI LA STESSA PERSONA CHE ERI A VENTI, LE COSE NON HANNO LO STESSO SAPORE O LO STESSO COLORE E LE SENSAZIONI NON SONO LE STESSE. Siccome qua l'età è un argomento un po' scottante visto che la popolazione femminile, tranne qualche eccezione, è composta da tradite di mezz'eta o più (TRADITE DI MEZZ'ETA' O PIU'), vi arrovellate a non capire un concetto tanto semplice quanto sostanzialmente stupido, cioè che gli anni cambiano le persone, e non necessariamente in meglio.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi è in casa di riposo non è in buona salute. Io parlavo di persone in buona salute.



mica tutti, sai?
alcuni semplicemente non possono più stare da soli, per la loro sicurezza
e ci sono anche gli appartamentini per marito e moglie, all'interno delle case di riposo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non sempre
> ad es. mi ricordo che si era sbaciucchiato con una di gran classe, ma poi ciccia
> oppure che non sa se riuscirà ad avere un appuntamento, cose così...
> un cazzaro non sarebbe venuto qua a raccontare cose che alla fine fanno anche tenerezza!:mrgreen:


Madonna santa Free, un cazzaro è un cazzaro. Qualche volta VUOLE FARE TENEREZZA. Oppure manco prendersi troppo sul serio, che sennò lo sgami subito. Essù [2].


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna santa Free, un cazzaro è un cazzaro. Qualche volta VUOLE FARE TENEREZZA. Oppure manco prendersi troppo sul serio, che sennò lo sgami subito. Essù [2].



ok
ma l'avevo detto prima che sono un po' indietro riguardo a questi argomenti! nun te incazzà!:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai conoscenze dirette per sentito dire, raccontate. Dirette che? Non nego che non possano essere vere, ma è chiaro che cominciare a tradire a sessanta o settant'anni suonati non c'entra nulla con l'anca, c'entra che a sessant'anni non SEI LA STESSA PERSONA CHE ERI A VENTI, LE COSE NON HANNO LO STESSO SAPORE O LO STESSO COLORE E LE SENSAZIONI NON SONO LE STESSE. Siccome qua l'età è un argomento un po' scottante visto che la popolazione femminile, tranne qualche eccezione, è composta da tradite di mezz'eta o più (TRADITE DI MEZZ'ETA' O PIU'), vi arrovellate a non capire un concetto tanto semplice quanto sostanzialmente stupido, cioè che gli anni cambiano le persone, e non necessariamente in meglio.


Mi dispiace se tu non cambierai in meglio. Il fatto è che le persone sono le sempre le stesse e chi non amava la promiscuità a ventanni, con coetanei che hanno la bellezza dell'asino e il profumo della gioventù, può dire che vorrebbe a un'età più matura ma non lo potrà volere realmente perché è fatto così, non certo perché non ce la fa. Certamente le possibilità si riducono quando le bellezza della gioventù svanisce insieme all'oro dei capelli e ai capelli dei papabili compagni di letto. Il miglioramento di cui parlavi in che cosa consisterebbe?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace se tu non cambierai in meglio. *Il fatto è che le persone sono le sempre le stesse *e chi non amava la promiscuità a ventanni, con coetanei che hanno la bellezza dell'asino e il profumo della gioventù, può dire che vorrebbe a un'età più matura ma non lo potrà volere realmente perché è fatto così, non certo perché non ce la fa. Certamente le possibilità si riducano quando le bellezza della gioventù svanisce insieme all'oro dei capelli e ai capelli. Il miglioramento di cui parlavi in che cosa consisterebbe?


Buonanotte.


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.


pare il ritratto di una ninfomane.

almeno consegui lo scopo?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buonanotte.


Mi spiace perché tu sarai sempre lo stesso.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma sì, invece, quoque lui!
> ti tira fuori gli amici malati terminali, sicchè...



Tu sei cattiva :mrgreen:
ma dentro proprio


----------



## devastata (24 Aprile 2013)

Una mia conoscente e vicina di casa, l'unica che conosco dove abito, pochi anni fa ha trovato l'amico in vacanza, 74 anni entrambi, sono ancora insieme  e, quando è tornata dalle ferie mi ha raccontato episodi di quella vacanza, al limite dell'assurdo, e ricordo in particolare di una signora sugli 80 che ha incontrato uno coetaneo, con cui aveva appuntamento a casa di lui, saltato per un imprevisto, figlia in casa, e che si incontrarono in cantina, sai che posto romantico, e lei si vantava con l'amica, di essersi scoperta 'ancora donna'. Mai dire mai quindi.
In quell'occasione mi raccontò più di un episodio di allegra vita di coetanei.

La stessa cosa mi è stata detta da una collega giovane che ha frequentato un albergo alle terme, e lei ed il marito facevano vita monacale, mentre tutti i pensionati si davano molto da fare.....

Mentre alla mia vicina è successo varie volte di essere corteggiata per non dire palpeggiata, da ottantenni. Frequenta sale da ballo di liscio. Il suo compagno è gelosissimo, evidentemente è esperto di quel mondo.


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tu sei cattiva :mrgreen:
> ma dentro proprio



chi, io??
ma lo aveva detto lui:mrgreen:
che a lui 'ste cose fanno venire il desiderio di godersi la vita il più possibile, o qualcosa del genere


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che non è e non può essere lo stesso. Mò ci manca solo che salta fuori Lunaprona che "non è mai troppo tardi" e ci siamo proprio tutti.



:up:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> chi, io??
> ma lo aveva detto lui:mrgreen:
> che a lui 'ste cose fanno venire il desiderio di godersi la vita il più possibile, o qualcosa del genere


si Vabbè ma cosa ti costa non prenderlo in giro
se lui ci crede ...
uffi...
un po' di rispetto per i più anziani ci vuole ...
essù....


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si Vabbè ma cosa ti costa non prenderlo in giro
> se lui ci crede ...
> uffi...
> un po' di rispetto per i più anziani ci vuole ...
> essù....



veramente, non per far la spia, ma era Joey incredulo
io mi sono sempre bevuta tutto!
burp!:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente e vicina di casa, l'unica che conosco dove abito, pochi anni fa ha trovato l'amico in vacanza, 74 anni entrambi, sono ancora insieme  e, quando è tornata dalle ferie mi ha raccontato episodi di quella vacanza, al limite dell'assurdo, e ricordo in particolare di una signora sugli 80 che ha incontrato uno coetaneo, con cui aveva appuntamento a casa di lui, saltato per un imprevisto, figlia in casa, e che si incontrarono in cantina, sai che posto romantico, e lei si vantava con l'amica, di essersi scoperta 'ancora donna'. Mai dire mai quindi.
> In quell'occasione mi raccontò più di un episodio di allegra vita di coetanei.
> 
> La stessa cosa mi è stata detta da una collega giovane che ha frequentato un albergo alle terme, e lei ed il marito facevano vita monacale, mentre tutti i pensionati si davano molto da fare.....
> ...


ho lavorato in un centro anziani
di anziani tutti in salute e non hanno proprio 
attaccato l'ormone al chiodo ...
ne uomini ne donne...


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiace perché tu sarai sempre lo stesso.



perchè ti spiace?
tra l'altro potrebbe essere una sorta di complimento, poichè si dice che invecchiando si peggiora, i difetti si acuiscono...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiace perché tu sarai sempre lo stesso.


Se fosse vero non mi dispiacerebbe affatto perchè, ti dirò, sono un gran bel fico. Ma a parte questo, l'idea che tu possa pensare una scempiaggine simile dispiace a me per te. Nascosta dietro una muraglia di certezze autoindotte senza via di scampo. Come se fosse vero che a venti sei come a quaranta o come a sessanta. Come se non capitasse di leggere, anche qui sopra, di gente che ad un certo punto da fervente fedele s'è trasformata in una macchina da sesso adultero, o viceversa. Pensare di essere le stesse persone ad anni di distanza, ad eventi di distanza,è l'equivalente mentale di farsi una foto che ci piace ad un tot anni ed appenderla al posto degli specchi in casa: ovviamente si può fare, ma senza pretendere che gli altri vedano la stessa persona che ti guarda da uno specchio che non c'è più.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè ti spiace?
> tra l'altro potrebbe essere una sorta di complimento, poichè si dice che invecchiando si peggiora, i difetti si acuiscono...



quindi diventerà il _er murenaccia_?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente, non per far la spia, ma era Joey incredulo
> io mi sono sempre bevuta tutto!
> burp!:mrgreen:


si Vabbè giochiamo allo scaricabarile 
che va sempre bene!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè ti spiace?
> tra l'altro potrebbe essere una sorta di complimento, poichè si dice che invecchiando si peggiora, i difetti si acuiscono...


Era una cattiveria perché lui è stato acido


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi diventerà il _er muneraccia_?



non saprei...
non oso pensare come diventerò io!:singleeye:


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si Vabbè giochiamo allo scaricabarile
> che va sempre bene!



ma oggi sei caduta in un campo di ortiche per caso?:singleeye:


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una cattiveria perché lui è stato acido



perchè invece di solito?
com'è?:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma oggi sei caduta in un campo di ortiche per caso?:singleeye:


no ...
mi andava di fare un po' di polemica ...
mi sento informissima stasera ...:mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (24 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ero tipo ironico.



Avevo capito, però da quando frequento sale da ballo e parlo con molte donne comincio a pensare di aver vissuto in una bolla d'aria per 60 anni. Un mondo nuovo per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè invece di solito?
> com'è?:singleeye:


Umpf. Ma non sono mica acido. Vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Avevo capito, però da quando frequento sale da ballo e parlo con molte donne comincio a pensare di aver vissuto in una bolla d'aria per 60 anni. Un mondo nuovo per me.


Che le donne vogliono scopà? Buongiorno principessa. E da quanto frequenti le sale da ballo?


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no ...
> mi andava di fare un po' di polemica ...
> *mi sento informissima stasera* ...:mrgreen:


...hai una calza smagliata...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè invece di solito?
> com'è?:singleeye:


Acido. Ma non con me :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (24 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E da quanto frequenti la sale da ballo?



Novembre 2012..........


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

anche voi avete dei gatti che entrano nelle borse, tolgono tutto e poi tentano di entraci a dormire?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi diventerà il _er murenaccia_?



ma prima non avevi scritto così !!!!:rotfl:
faticavo anche a leggere a dire il cero :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche voi avete dei gatti che entrano nelle borse, tolgono tutto e poi tentano di entraci a dormire?


Ho solo acari :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Novembre 2012..........


Scusa: se non ho capito male, amica sessantenne, tuo marito suona il liscio, e tu ti sei messa a frequentare le sale da ballo solo dopo che lui t'ha cornificata? Perchè non prima?


----------



## devastata (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche voi avete dei gatti che entrano nelle borse, tolgono tutto e poi tentano di entraci a dormire?



Io no, mi bastano figlie e marito.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Novembre 2012..........



devo averne viste tre o quattro in tutta la mia vita.
Non tollero la musica forte, rifuggo certi posti come le melanzane.
Ma ho sempre dei tappi in borsa.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Avevo capito, però da quando frequento sale da ballo e parlo con molte donne comincio a pensare di aver vissuto in una bolla d'aria per 60 anni. Un mondo nuovo per me.


andando avanti ne scoprirai di peggio o meglio... Dipende ...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma prima non avevi scritto così !!!!:rotfl:
> faticavo anche a leggere a dire il cero :mrgreen:


"Il er" non si può leggere.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma prima non avevi scritto così !!!!:rotfl:
> faticavo anche a leggere a dire il cero :mrgreen:


avevo scritto er muneraccia...

Sono un pò dislessica tastieristicamente scrivendo


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...hai una calza smagliata...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


ho bevuto tipo due coche...
ora sono ipereccitata...
non dormirò credo...


----------



## devastata (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> devo averne viste tre o quattro in tutta la mia vita.
> Non tollero la musica forte, rifuggo certi posti come le melanzane.
> Ma ho sempre dei tappi in borsa.



Pure io, prima, ma la musica liscio e anni60 non è forte, il mio errore è stato non frequentarle per oltre 25 anni.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> avevo scritto er muneraccia...
> 
> Sono un pò dislessica tastieristicamente scrivendo


Si 
non importa era carino lo stesso ...:rotfl:


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ho bevuto tipo due coche...
> ora sono ipereccitata...
> non dormirò credo...



io vado a nanna, domani ho una giornataccia, tra l'altro devo finire la "limatura" di 4 preventivi
cosa complessa, poichè devo riuscire a fare incazzare tutte le maestranze, ma equamente:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io vado a nanna, domani ho una giornataccia, tra l'altro devo finire la "limatura" di 4 preventivi
> cosa complessa, poichè devo riuscire a fare incazzare tutte le maestranze, ma equamente:mrgreen:


Ovvio sono anche io per la par condicio  sempre...
io invece andrò a fare incazzare qualche vecchino 
che è di guardia ai bidoni della spazzatura...


----------



## devastata (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ovvio sono anche io per la par condicio  sempre...
> io invece andrò a fare incazzare qualche vecchino
> che è di guardia *ai bidoni della spazzatura*...



Cercano qualcosa?

Perchè farli inc.....?

Poveretti!


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Cercano qualcosa?
> 
> Perchè farli inc.....?
> 
> Poveretti!


con l'arrivo della Tares 
da me sono tutti impazziti ...non cercano niente ...
controllano quanti rifiuti fai e se non potevi proprio fare a meno di 
 produrre rifiuti...
stanno giorno e notte appostati  ogniuno ad un bidone 
ma tu non li vedi eh! Appaiono quando meno te lo aspetti a qualsiasi ora del 
giorno(e vada) e della notte(non dormono mai!?)...
ti cazziano,cercano di convincerti a buttare i tuoi rifiuti in un'altro comune...
sono teneri!
è bello farli un po' arrabbiare ...


----------



## mary80 (24 Aprile 2013)

Credo di farlo x provare il brivido della conquista,l'eccitazione della novità.Si,raggiungo lo "scopo" e no,non ho mai pensato di farmi pagare perchè è uno scambio reciproco.


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Tebe & JB

ma cosa dite? ogni età ha la sua magia ... e 60 anni, scusate, non si è ancora anziani! 
conosco donne e uomini di quell'età, che caspita, speriamo arrivi io così pimpante e piena di energie!
ohh, mamma ... ma che idea avete o che persone conoscete, per pensare, che a quell'età tutto è passè ...

a vent'anni, avevo un casino di cose per la testa, ma pochissimo sesso. non ero pudica o cose del genere. 
ma non mi interessava più di tanto ... bello sì, ma c'erano tante di quelle cose da scoprire,
che il tempo non bastava! dormivo pochissimo ... sempre a fare e disfare ... 

ad ogni età (boh, parlando di sesso, diciamo dopo essere maggiorenni, ci troviamo in pubblico ...)
il sesso lo si può scoprire, annusare ... c'è tutto un universo, sempre e dal nuovo da scoprire! 
Il sesso è bello, quando si è pronti con tutto ciò che si ha, per assorbirlo ... 
a 20 anni stavo assorbendo il mondo ... l'odore del ormone, mi faceva quasi scappare ... 


fate come vi pare ... io mi tengo in forma ed elastica, altro che ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Credo di farlo x provare il brivido della conquista,l'eccitazione della novità.Si,raggiungo lo "scopo" e no,non ho mai pensato di farmi pagare perchè è uno scambio reciproco.


Ciao,

mah ... secondo me, il sapore della conquista lo si assapora nel momento in qui lui ti segue,
per andare "a fare" ... poi, si tratta solo di "effettuare" ... non credo, che si continui a fare un 
balletto tra, si voglio, no non voglio, fino alla fine ...

Novità? ... Che novità? Cosa intendi?

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Credo di farlo x provare il brivido della conquista,l'eccitazione della novità.Si,raggiungo lo "scopo" e no,non ho mai pensato di farmi pagare perchè è uno scambio reciproco.


Buongiorno leggendoti mi sembra di oaservare un Daniele che ha subito una Conversione a U  , peraltro quando hai scritto che tradisci ancge con uomini che non ti garbano un granche' a me e' venuto in mente il Simone che ha postato Tebe nel 3D " un uomo una poesia" ed ho rabbrividito ....entrando nel merito sei sicura che la vera conquista sia offrire se stessa come tu fossi una caramella da gustare in un momento di noia? Ciao :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno leggendoti mi sembra di oaservare un Daniele che ha subito una Conversione a U  , peraltro quando hai scritto che tradisci ancge con uomini che non ti garbano un granche' a me e' venuto in mente il Simone che ha postato Tebe nel 3D " un uomo una poesia" ed ho rabbrividito ....entrando nel merito sei sicura che la vera conquista sia offrire se stessa come tu fossi una caramella da gustare in un momento di noia? Ciao :mrgreen:



Ciao,

ho, cascpita ... subito al sodo!  ...

però, tu quoto! 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno leggendoti mi sembra di oaservare un Daniele che ha subito una Conversione a U  , peraltro quando hai scritto che tradisci ancge con uomini che non ti garbano un granche' a me e' venuto in mente il Simone che ha postato Tebe nel 3D " un uomo una poesia" ed ho rabbrividito ....entrando nel merito *sei sicura che la vera conquista sia offrire se stessa come tu fossi una caramella da gustare in un momento di noia*? Ciao :mrgreen:



che visione maschilista
come al solito le donne che per prime declassano le donne


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che visione maschilista
> come al solito le donne che per prime declassano le donne


Ciao,

devo riflettere ... 
perché ho capito differentemente ...

lo fa anche con uomini che non le piacciano ... 
allora, lei non gusta più di tanto ... sarà, l'altra parte allora a gustare ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no a tanti.
> A quelli che ti intrippavano in quel momento.
> Se non assaggi come fai a sapere cosa ti piace di più?
> I gusti si affinano con l'esperienza.





...cara devastata, noi non si è capito proprio un cavolo della vita!!
E dire che avevo un'amica che la pensava in modo simile alla cara Tebe, e manco lei mi ha plasmato.
Stendiamo un velo pietoso?!


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che visione maschilista
> come al solito le donne che per prime declassano le donne


Ma è la signorina in questione che si declassa ad una fase inferiore della mignotta, almeno quella lo fa anche con chi non le va proprio a genio per soldi, questa per conquista...ma conquista de chè!!! Se una donna è semplicemente passabile fisicamente (e non dico bella) basta che va da uno e gli dice le tre note magiche "Si La Do" e mediamente quel uomo non avrà i pantaloni nel giro di un nanosecondo...ma che conquista del cavolo è?

Care donne, la maggior parte degli uomini ragiona secondo la visione che "Ogni lasciata è persa!", quindi se pensate di aver conquistato un uomo per una scopata e via...sappiate che avete vinto facile, moooooolto facile!

Parola di Teddy


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...cara devastata, noi non si è capito proprio un cavolo della vita!!
> E dire che avevo un'amica che la pensava in modo simile alla cara Tebe, e manco lei mi ha plasmato.
> Stendiamo un velo pietoso?!


Ciao Delitta,

alcuni mettono l'accento lì, altri no ... 

io non l'ho messo, ma non per costrizione, paure ecc. 
ero e sono così! ho bisogno di molto più, che qualche ormone saltante!

il bello sta proprio lì, non siamo uguali!
ma ridurre la vita alle esperienze sessuali ... è proprio da morte di fame ... 

scusate ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> devo riflettere ...
> perché ho capito differentemente ...
> ...



premessa: essendo che la nostra nuova utente non ha detto poi molto rimaniamo nel campo delle ipotesi

il fatto che lei lo faccia anche con uomini che non le piacciono non significa che non gusti, perchè, a quanto sembra, nel suo caso (o comunque in un caso come questo, astraendo da lei, non avendo abbastanza elementi per parlare nello specifico) si gusta l'atto in sè, l'atto sessuale puro e semplice

non sappiamo se gli uomini che vanno con lei lo facciano per alleviare un momento di noia, ma quand'anche fosse, è evidente che la cosa è reciproca: allora perchè sempre questa visione della donna caramella?

perchè non l'uomo caramello?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma è la signorina in questione che si declassa ad una fase inferiore della mignotta, almeno quella lo fa anche con chi non le va proprio a genio per soldi, questa per conquista...ma conquista de chè!!! Se una donna è semplicemente passabile fisicamente (e non dico bella) *basta che va da uno e gli dice le tre note magiche "Si La Do" e mediamente quel uomo non avrà i pantaloni nel giro di un nanosecondo...ma che conquista del cavolo è?*
> 
> Care donne, la maggior parte degli uomini ragiona secondo la visione che "Ogni lasciata è persa!", quindi se pensate di aver conquistato un uomo per una scopata e via...sappiate che avete vinto facile, moooooolto facile!
> 
> Parola di Teddy



magari daniele, magari

comunque credo che l'amica intendesse conquista come conquista di una scopata e non dell'uomo
ammetto che esprimendosi per sommi capi dà via libera alle più disparate interpretazioni, soprattutto se gli interpreti sono prevenuti come te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...cara devastata, noi non si è capito proprio un cavolo della vita!!
> E dire che avevo un'amica che la pensava in modo simile alla cara Tebe, *e manco lei mi ha plasmato.*
> Stendiamo un velo pietoso?!



in compenso ti ha plasmato bene tuo marito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Delitta,
> 
> alcuni mettono l'accento lì, altri no ...
> 
> ...



ma chi ti dice che è così?


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in compenso ti ha plasmato bene tuo marito



Sì, lui ha fatto più presa. Decisamente...


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> magari daniele, magari
> 
> comunque credo che l'amica intendesse conquista come conquista di una scopata e non dell'uomo
> ammetto che esprimendosi per sommi capi dà via libera alle più disparate interpretazioni, soprattutto se gli interpreti sono prevenuti come te


Sai che conquista...Bonsci bonsci bo bo bon!!!


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Delitta,
> 
> alcuni mettono l'accento lì, altri no ...
> 
> ...




Io so solo che i miei principi di onestà e lealtà hanno sempre fatto da scudo.
Per il resto, sono molto curiosa e non sono sicura che non avrei sperimentato se non li avessi avuti così forti.
Mi piacciono troppo gli uomini...


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma è la signorina in questione che si declassa ad una fase inferiore della mignotta, almeno quella lo fa anche con chi non le va proprio a genio per soldi, questa per conquista...ma conquista de chè!!! Se una donna è semplicemente passabile fisicamente (e non dico bella) basta che va da uno e gli dice le tre note magiche "Si La Do" e mediamente quel uomo non avrà i pantaloni nel giro di un nanosecondo...ma che conquista del cavolo è?
> 
> Care donne, la maggior parte degli uomini ragiona secondo la visione che "Ogni lasciata è persa!", quindi se pensate di aver conquistato un uomo per una scopata e via...sappiate che avete vinto facile, moooooolto facile!
> 
> Parola di Teddy



Oh, menomale che si fa sentire uno della categoria maschile.
"Ogni lasciata è persa" è il cavallo di battaglia di molti, moltissimi...
Anch'io confermo che si fatica poco a portarsi qualcuno a letto.
Sai che conquista!!

Parola di donna


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ti dice che è così?


Ciao,

scusa ... ho esagerato, ma una parte di verità io la vivo così ...

nella vita fuori, non parlo molto ... ma ascolto ... 
e anche qui, spesso le avventure e esperienze sessuali
vengono associate a descrizioni come avventura, spirito libero, esperienze ecc. 
come se si tratasse proprio di un altro modo di vivere ... 
una esperienza basilare ... quasi quasi ... 

non credo, che mi manchi una fetta di vita, 
solo perché ho deciso diversamente ... 
è stata una scelta libera, nè più nè meno ... 

forse ho messo assieme - come il mio solito - un casino di pensieri ... sry ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Delitta,
> 
> alcuni mettono l'accento lì, altri no ...
> 
> ...




Pure io.

Che vitaccia


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ti dice che è così?



ma infatti non stavo capendo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oh, menomale che si fa sentire uno della categoria maschile.
> "Ogni lasciata è persa" è il cavallo di battaglia di molti, moltissimi...
> *Anch'io confermo che si fatica poco a portarsi qualcuno a letto.
> Sai che conquista!!*
> ...



ahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahah


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Oh, menomale che si fa sentire uno della categoria maschile.
> *"Ogni lasciata è persa" è il cavallo di battaglia di molti, moltissimi...
> Anch'io confermo che si fatica poco a portarsi qualcuno a letto.
> Sai che conquista!!
> ...


Ma chi?


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> scusa ... ho esagerato, ma una parte di verità io la vivo così ...
> 
> ...



ma nessuno lo ha detto.
Ognuno fa le esperienze che sente, ci mancherebbe.

Ma perchè questa idea?
Chi l'ha scritta sta boiata del manca un pezzo di vita se non si fa sesso?


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2013)

*Ma*



Diletta ha detto:


> Oh, menomale che si fa sentire uno della categoria maschile.
> "Ogni lasciata è persa" è il cavallo di battaglia di molti, moltissimi...
> Anch'io confermo che si fatica poco a portarsi qualcuno a letto.
> Sai che conquista!!
> ...


Tocca vedere chi e cosa ti carichi....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> scusa ... ho esagerato, ma una parte di verità io la vivo così ...
> 
> ...



infatti
questo è il tuo sentire , questa è la tua esperienza
l'importante è che _faccia per te_


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi?



:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace se tu non cambierai in meglio. Il fatto è che le persone sono le sempre le stesse e chi non amava la promiscuità a ventanni, con coetanei che hanno la bellezza dell'asino e il profumo della gioventù, può dire che vorrebbe a un'età più matura ma non lo potrà volere realmente perché è fatto così, non certo perché non ce la fa. Certamente le possibilità si riducono quando le bellezza della gioventù svanisce insieme all'oro dei capelli e ai capelli dei papabili compagni di letto. Il miglioramento di cui parlavi in che cosa consisterebbe?


No che sono sempre le stesse...

CHe si dice qua nel mio paesello

quando donne che in gioventù furono allegre
e ora vecchine riscoprono la fede?

Quando el corpo se frusta
l'anima se giusta no?

E mio nonno
che a 80 anni si trovava ancora con una dolcissima coetanea
una signora bellissima, con la quale in gioventù si vedevano al bordello

Sentenziava
A 80 anni per tirare tira ancora ma non spinge più!

Però la tenerezza che sprigionavano loro due con gli occhi
era un must

sembravano una coppia di lunga data

Invece furono solo amici di puttanume...

E dicevano...
Ah noi due...se semo sempre voludi ben...ah che bei tempi...

Ovvio che quando si ha una certa età sopra i sessanta
ci si tenta di consolare dicendosi
ben dai non sono proprio da buttar via....vero?


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti
> questo è il tuo sentire , questa è la tua esperienza
> l'importante è che *faccia per te*



per noi. No. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti non stavo capendo...


Ciao,

forse a te non è capitato ...
ma mi muovevo molto, tra le varie scene ...
sai quante volte mi hanno detto, che io non potevo capire, 
perché mi manca l'esperienza? tratandomi - solo da alcune -
come se fossi ingenua ... una che non conosce "la mondanità" ... 

queste cose, ti rimangono un pò appiccicati ... 
ti fanno sentire, a volte, come una che parla, ma non sa niente ... 

tutto qua ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> forse a te non è capitato ...
> ma mi muovevo molto, tra le varie scene ...
> ...


Però qui si parlava di sesso.
Cosa non avresti potuto capire in base al numero di partners?
Fare sesso non è mondanità.
E' sesso.
Ed è UNA delle esperienze, mica tutte.
Un esperienza che serve al limite a te, a noi stessi...non capisco davvero il neretto...

quelle che te lo dicevano non avevano le idee ben chiare su cosa è eseprienza e su cosa non la è..


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oh, menomale che si fa sentire uno della categoria maschile.
> "Ogni lasciata è persa" è il cavallo di battaglia di molti, moltissimi...
> Anch'io confermo che si fatica poco a portarsi qualcuno a letto.
> Sai che conquista!!
> ...


Poi venni qui dentro e conobbi Persa
e mi dissi
Imperativo
Non lasciare nessuna
perchè poi diventa Persa...

Che dio me ne scampi...

Ieri udito mia moglie con migliore amica...
Dicevano...ah sai dobbiamo sempre stare attente con sti mariti
sono degli specialisti a pigliarci per il culo
perchè contano troppo sul fatto che gliele perdoniamo sempre...

Al che...
Pugno sulla tola...

Donne cosa sono sti discorsi?
Voi fantasticate troppo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi venni qui dentro e conobbi Persa
> e mi dissi
> Imperativo
> Non lasciare nessuna
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi sembra di vedere la scena


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però qui si parlava di sesso.
> Cosa non avresti potuto capire in base al numero di partners?
> Fare sesso non è mondanità.
> E' sesso.
> ...


Ma anche sul sesso la varietà E' esperienza. Sennò sarebbe sempre uguale, e voglio sperare che non la si pensi così. Per il resto, se allarghiamo il discorso, se certe cose non le fai o non le vivi non le capisci e non hai alcuna esperienza, quindi.


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però qui si parlava di sesso.
> Cosa non avresti potuto capire in base al numero di partners?
> Fare sesso non è mondanità.
> E' sesso.
> ...



Ciao Tebe,

OK ... mi fate pensare, veramente ... 

si, loro parlavano di sesso ... e che è diverso, a secondo del partner,
e solo cambiando spesso, potevi accrescere la tua esperienza, la tua vista ecc. 
beh, a dire il vero, dicevano ancora tante altre cose ... :unhappy: ...

Mi sono mossa in giri ... un pò particolari da giovane - non solo nelle varie scene. 
Capita ... basta non rimanerci e partecipare ... 
ma il "grillo" in testa un pò me lo hanno messo, ora lo faccio saltare via!

sienne


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche sul sesso la varietà E' esperienza. Sennò sarebbe sempre uguale, e voglio sperare che non la si pensi così. Per il resto, se allarghiamo il discorso, se certe cose non le fai o non le vivi non le capisci e non hai alcuna esperienza, quindi.



di che tipo d'esperienza ecc. si sta parlando?


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche sul sesso la varietà E' esperienza. Sennò sarebbe sempre uguale, e voglio sperare che non la si pensi così. Per il resto, se allarghiamo il discorso,* se certe cose non le fai o non le vivi non le capisci e non hai alcuna esperienza, quindi.*


hai ragione.
ma è una delle esperienze che si decidono di fare.
Non è che se una ha preso 100 cazzi capisce di più di matematica di una che ne ha preso solo uno.

Mi sembra che il discorso virasse su questo, tipo.

Il neretto è sacrosanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> di che tipo d'esperienza ecc. si sta parlando?


Sessuale e non.


----------



## Carola (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma nessuno lo ha detto.
> Ognuno fa le esperienze che sente, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma perchè questa idea?
> Chi l'ha scritta sta boiata del manca un pezzo di vita se non si fa sesso?


Ehm ehm
Però per me si
Si che manca un pezzo imp di vita nel non farlo
Trovo che ci si inaridisca almeno ame capitava così
È un elemento  importante ecco

Non trovate?
Ma forse ho inteso male il senso del discorso sto in treno prende e non il cell


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> OK ... mi fate pensare, veramente ...
> 
> ...



E' vero, ma il cambiare spesso non è il fulcro del discorso.
Non è la mera quantità di uomini che fa fare esperienza, è la qualità.
E per quello non si ha bisogno di zompare da un letto all'altro.
Non è mica giocare a mosca cieca.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ehm ehm
> Però per me si
> Si che manca un pezzo imp di vita nel non farlo
> Trovo che ci si inaridisca almeno ame capitava così
> ...



Si stava parlando del sesso scoperto a vent'anni o a 60/70/80.

E' diverso.

Poi in termini assoluti certo, se non si fa sesso manca un sacco un pezzo di vita, ma qui si parlava di scoperte.
Quando si è ancora "innocenti"


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' vero, ma il cambiare spesso non è il fulcro del discorso.
> Non è la mera quantità di uomini che fa fare esperienza, è la qualità.
> E per quello non si ha bisogno di zompare da un letto all'altro.
> Non è mica giocare a mosca cieca.


Ciao Tebe

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


allora faccio ancora parte della gara ... :mrgreen: ...

sono partita dal thread ... che lei lo fa anche con chi non le piace tanto ...
e così ... vai con i ricordi e pensieri ... scusate  ...


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il fatto curioso è che non si dica mai al partner questa faccenda dell'esclusività indotta dalla società castrante e innaturale, PRIMA.
> *ma si fa tutto di nascosto, si striscia come lombrichi nel fango, si masticano ricevute dei motel, si infilano cellulari segreti nel sedere del cane prima di rientrare a casa, *si mente vigliaccamente.
> 
> il fatto della non esclusività, si potrebbe anche discutere, basta che le mogli possano intrattenere relazioni con giovanotti piacenti e dirlo al proprio marito, che allo stesso tempo si può intrattenere con fanciulle dicendolo alla moglie.
> ...


Verde mio, mi hai fatto morire
:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' vero, ma il cambiare spesso non è il fulcro del discorso.
> *Non è la mera quantità di uomini che fa fare esperienza, è la qualità*.
> *E per quello non si ha bisogno di zompare da un letto all'altro*.
> Non è mica giocare a mosca cieca.



concordo con riserva
a volte anche quella può essere un'esperienza, e non solo nel sesso
consumare velocemente un numero imprecisato di esperienze a me è servito per capire cosa volevo


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> ma sei la stessa che ha scritto nel 3D di net?


... la fustigatrice di costumi, Catona la censora, infatti. Vado avanti a leggere.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> OK ... mi fate pensare, veramente ...
> 
> ...


Sienne, 

Ne ho sentite anche io tante, ma alla fine le famose esperienze.....vero, è vero che cambiando partner cambia un poco qualcosa, ma chiamarla "esperienza" direi che è ingigantire una cosa che è banale. Potrei dire che ogni volta che avviti una vite in un foro filettato di fresco hai una nuova esperienza, eppure il risultato è che avevi bisogno della vite serrata in quel posto e ci sei riuscito...io guardo sempre i risultati ed ora vedo che per alcuni è "esperienza di vita" fare una cosa che alla fine è sempre, sempre e sempre uguale nei risultati...banale, orribile e poco interessante pensare che una persona che scopa con 100 persone abbia "esperienza" mentre chi ha avuto 6 storie nella sua vita non lo sia, forse quest'ultima ha pensato di fare più esperienze in altri settori variando parecchio le cose ed alla fine è una persona che nel computo della vita non ha usato le sue forze solo per uno scopo solo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo con riserva
> a volte anche quella può essere un'esperienza, e non solo nel sesso
> consumare velocemente un numero imprecisato di esperienze a me è servito per capire cosa volevo


A me è servito a capire cosa non volevo e cosa non potevo essere.:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo con riserva
> a volte anche quella può essere un'esperienza, e non solo nel sesso
> *consumare velocemente un numero imprecisato di esperienze a me è servito per capire cosa volevo*



Una gangbang.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me è servito a capire cosa non volevo e cosa non potevo essere.:rotfl:



certo, però ci sei dovuto passare per capirlo :up:


----------



## Carola (24 Aprile 2013)

Certo che è un discorso di qualità
Quantità  tanto per non ha assolutamente senso per me
Poi per altri x carità
L imp ognuno faccia le cose che vanno bene per se


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, però ci sei dovuto passare per capirlo :up:


Si, con tutte le coseguenze del caso,mi son talmente perso che mi son chiesto se quello che ho sempre creduto di essere fosse sbagliato....!Tu mi capisci....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una gangbang.


anche
con numero imprecisato di esperienze intendevo imprimere una certa velocità a una vita che si barcamenava

una gangbang di esperienze


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una gangbang.


tu ritieni che una gangbang sia paragonabile ad un alto numero di esperienze?


----------



## Hellseven (24 Aprile 2013)

mai fatto una gangbang: mi sono perso molto? Peraltro già per farlo solo in due il sesso richiede un discreto impegno psicofisicoemozionale, pensa un pò con un'intera squadra di calcio. A tacere del pericolo e dell'angoscia che tra una posizone e l'altra qualche altro maschietto focoso un pò distratto tenti di somministrarti una suppostina al peperoncino :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo con riserva
> a volte anche quella può essere un'esperienza, e non solo nel sesso
> consumare velocemente un numero imprecisato di esperienze a me è servito per capire cosa volevo


Mi dispiace Chiara, ma potrei dirti che forse sei in alto mare, perchè non puoi sapere quello che vuoi solo con una esperienza così riduttiva.
Ripeto, è solo sesso, solo e solamente sesso, quindi una attività basilare e banale dell'essere umano, ci sono attività che rendono molto più istruiti su quello che si vuole fare e su quello che si vuole essere, se ci si ferma solo al sesso, vuol dire che c'è troppa strada da fare.


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2013)

*E*



Hellseven ha detto:


> mai fatto una gangbang: mi sono perso molto? Peraltro già per farlo solo in due il sesso richiede un discreto impegno psicofisicoemozionale, pensa un pò con un'intera squadra di calcio. A tacere del pericolo e dell'angoscia che tra una posizone e l'altra qualche altro maschietto focoso un pò distratto tenti di somministrarti una suppostina al peperoncino :mrgreen:


Ti piace la supposta o il peperoncino?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Chiara, ma potrei dirti che forse sei in alto mare, perchè non puoi sapere quello che vuoi solo con una esperienza così riduttiva.
> Ripeto, è solo sesso, solo e solamente sesso, quindi una attività basilare e banale dell'essere umano, ci sono attività che rendono molto più istruiti su quello che si vuole fare e su quello che si vuole essere, se ci si ferma solo al sesso, vuol dire che c'è troppa strada da fare.



sì papy


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì papy


Guarda che quelle esperienze che diic andrebbero fatte prima dei 20 anni...dopo hanno poco senso e non danno la stessa esperienza, se non una parvenza. Del resto io nella mia vita ho corso in pista, adesso mi diverto come un cretino con un piccolo 125 cc e in Cina vedrò di farmi un corso di Cinese mentre riprenderò a correre e magari a leggere con lo stesso interesse di prima...il tutto porta a toccare tanti interessi per arricchire chi sono e come sono, in questo il sesso è solo un lato possibilmente piacevole del passato.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti piace la supposta o il peperoncino?


Ti dirò, ancora non lo so. Sono rotto a tutto ma non mi hanno ancora rotto tutto :mrgreen: Thank God, aggiungo


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche
> con numero imprecisato di esperienze intendevo imprimere una certa velocità a una vita che si barcamenava
> 
> una gangbang di esperienze





gas ha detto:


> tu ritieni che una gangbang sia paragonabile ad un alto numero di esperienze?


Mi fa fatica e specie dover spiegare l'ironia, ma mi riferivo al thread sulle fantasie sessuali dove la nostra Chiara scriveva che ammucchierebbe vario utentame in contemporanea.


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti dirò, ancora non lo so. Sono rotto a tutto ma non mi hanno ancora rotto tutto :mrgreen: Thank God, aggiungo


Facci sapere,prova con le supposte mettendole all'incontrario...


----------



## Hellseven (24 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facci sapere,prova con le supposte mettendole all'incontrario...


Credo che sia più probabile che quasto piccolo imprevisto possa capitare a te, visto che tra poco ci potrebbe essere un megaraduno tra forumisti con Gangbang a gironi eliminatori, mi pare di capire da quanto leggo e dal fervore con cui si partecipa alla discussione :mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che sia più probabile che quasto piccolo imprevisto possa capitare a te, visto che tra poco ci potrebbe essere un megaraduno tra forumisti con Gangbang a gironi eliminatori, mi pare di capire da quanto leggo e dal fervore con cui si partecipa alla discussione :mrgreen::carneval:


Imprevisto?cosa ti fa pensare che possa essere un imprevisto?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Aprile 2013)

Esperienza e sesso.
Bell'argomento spinoso.

Di esperienze ne esistono talmente tante che nessuno potrà mai viverle tutte, dalla canoa a fare il missionario a mangiare il gelato gusto puffo (e spiegatelo ai bambini che è colorato, no?! Sapeste quanti sono convinti di mangiarsi puffi finalmente catturati da gargamella...

....



ok ammetto, ero solo io ad essere sconvolta al pensiero......



)

Cosa ci spinge verso il windsurf piuttosto che la ragioneria?
Legge piuttosto che fare l'artista boemienne?

Conta molto il caso. Vivendo tutta la vita ad Aosta forse che forse non mi si presenteranno molte occasioni di fare sci d'acqua. E così, potresti non scoprire mai di essere una etologa nata, o uno psicologo, un rapper, una hostess, a secondo dei bivi che incontri.
Scoprire i propri gusti per alcuni è più facile, per altri meno. E poi, appunto, ce ne sono troppe di esperienze.

Ma torniamo al sesso.

Odio le altezze. Non proverò MAI il bunjee jumping o come diamine si scrive.
Ho provato il Judo ma mi annoia.
Tiepido interesse verso il pattinaggio.

Amo il sesso.

Non riesco ad esprimere la mia personalità con il Judo. Nè con la pittura.
Ci riesco cucinando, e col sesso, tra le altre cose (per favore notare: tra le altre cose)

Per me, quindi, avere una esperienza limitata nella cucina, o nel sesso, risulterebbe in una perdita.
Perdita di conoscenza di me stessa, perdita di capacità di esprimermi.

Per me le esperienze sessuali che ho avuto, sia quelle belle che quelle brutte (tranne la prima, di quella avrei fatto a meno; del resto, è stato a causa di quella, anche, che ho sentito il bisogno di conoscermi e conoscere attraverso il sesso, fino a curare la ferita.) hanno avuto un grande peso nel permettermi di conoscermi.
Ma è una cosa che vale per me, perchè per me è una componente fondamentale della mia personalità.

Allora, *per me*, è importante anche la quantità. (anche, non solo)
Come chi ha l'animo che si nutre di arte sarà deliziato da un quadro di tal-dei-tali ma certo non si limiterà a quello.
Poi magari usa tutti i risparmi per uno solo, "IL" quadro per eccellenza, ma prima caspita se si riempie gli occhi...


----------



## Hellseven (24 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Imprevisto?cosa ti fa pensare che possa essere un imprevisto?


Eufemismo. Leggi pure: inculata


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2013)

*Hel*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Eufemismo. Leggi pure: inculata


Ok...dai tira fuori l'animale che è in te!


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo con riserva
> a volte anche quella può essere un'esperienza, e non solo nel sesso
> consumare velocemente un numero imprecisato di esperienze a me è servito per capire cosa volevo


Certo, ma siamo sempre lì.
tu sei andata in scoperta dopo, e non prima.
Eri già "formata". Avevi già perso quell'innocenza tipica della giovanissima età quando dovevi confrontarti con i primi guizzi ormonali  e sei andata in coperta con i tuoi tempi e con le tue voglie che non avevi potuto sperimentare prima, perchè uccise da mille altre cose.
Se avessi potuto sperimentare prima, forse le cose sarebbero andate in modo diverso o forse no..
Il sesso è così vario e magnifico che a me può bastare, oggi, un amante ogni tre anni perchè ciò che mi attrae ripeto oggi, è diverso da ciò che mi eccitava a 20 anni.
Tu o mille altri magari avete "bisogno" di una vita sessuale più attiva perchè è il tuo/vostro modo di fare sesso.
Che può essere fugace, o lungo o colorato o vestita da batman.
Non è importante.
Ma hai fatto un percorso che ti ha portato a.
Che non deve essere giudicato.
Il sesso e come lo intendiamo è cosa nostra.
Chi è felice avendo avuto due uomini in tutta la vita, chi è felice avendone avuti 150.
personalmente per come sono io oggi, sono felice di avere sperimentato.
Mi giudico arricchita.
E quanto mi faceva bene dopo ore e ore sui libri a preparare un esame, chiamare Massimiliano e farmi coccolare la guest mentre gli ripetevo tutta la storia dei padri della chiesa o elucubravo sull'ultimo esame di filosofia...
E iul giorno dopo chiamavo Alessandro e gli ripetevo storia dell'ebraismo...poi chiamavo Laura e...


Non so come spiegarmi meglio.
Sono stata molto, molto fortunata ad avere avuto un educazione sessuale in famiglia degna di questo nome, dove la parola _peccato_ legata al sesso non solo non esisteva ma era derisa, in quanto il sesso, la sperimentazione erano tutte cose normali.
E doverose per un sano sviluppo.
E' stato naturale e nei tempi "giusti" diciamo.
Beh giusti...ero l'unica vergine in città alla mia età.
Io e qualche suora.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A* me è servito a capire cosa non volevo *e cosa non potevo essere.:rotfl:



madonna.
Pure a me.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Certo che è un discorso di qualità
> Quantità  tanto per non ha assolutamente senso per me
> Poi per altri x carità
> L imp ognuno faccia le cose che vanno bene per se



Ma la qualità se è quella che poi è diventata per te, la scopri provando. Che NON vuol dire saltando da un letto all'altro.
La tua idea di qualità è tua.
Non è per tutti così.
10 uomini in 20 di sesso, sono tanti o sono pochi?
Per te magari tanti, per me pochi...
Il sesso è talmente vario che nessuno di noi ha un metro di qualità univoco.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esperienza e sesso.
> Bell'argomento spinoso.
> 
> Di esperienze ne esistono talmente tante che nessuno potrà mai viverle tutte, dalla canoa a fare il missionario a mangiare il gelato gusto puffo (e spiegatelo ai bambini che è colorato, no?! Sapeste quanti sono convinti di mangiarsi puffi finalmente catturati da gargamella...
> ...



quotissimo.

hai racchiuso tutto.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il sesso è talmente vario che nessuno di noi ha un metro di qualità univoco.


Tebe, il sesso è così poco vario che tutti hanno il metro da dargli, è solo che non sanno che è una azione monotona per conseguenze. Secondo me si sopravvaluta troppo il sesso e le donne sono bravissime in questo, mi rendo conto che la mia donna a cui piace molto il sesso, di sicuro più che a me mette prima di tutto altre cose nel rapporto con me...nelle esperienze di vita, il sesso è solo un placido trastullo che poco ha a che vedere con esperienza e conoscenza.


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Aprile 2013)

Ma che squallore!
Cioè, la gente fa già abbastanza schifo anche se non la immagini come una discarica di sacchettini trsparenti di letame e, se proprio non sei costretto, non dovresti neppure pensare di toccarla, nemmeno con un bastone lungo due metri, ma pensare che il corpo fisico, cioè quella massa purulenta che aspetta solo di diventare la casa dei vermi meno schizzosi, abbia qualcosa a che fare con le idee mi rende tanto sorridente per le miserie altrui, quanto costernato per le ignominie che non dovrei riuscire a trattenere.

Nessuno - e quando dico nessuno, intendo proprio nessuno - dovrebbe mai accoppiarsi con qualcuno che ne gode.
E' proprio una cosa sbagliata, intimamente contraria al verso delle cose, alla natura ed alla ragione.
La sessualità deve essere sofferenza, un perenne e ridicola commedia che addita le buffe palpitazioni di morte eterna agli occhi distratti di mendicanti e beoti, agli uni per far infeltrire lo stomaco vuoto e liberarli dal dolore di budella sempre vuote che digeriscono sé stesse, agli altri per punirli e castigarli per la sola ragione del loro essere in vita.
Esperire l'abbraccio di una puttana di poco prezzo è seppellirsi a testa in giù nella sabbia della costa aspettando che avanzi l'alta marea, essere legati ad un palo e tirare la corda finchè non ci si strangola, solo per andare a mangiare la carcassa putrefatta su cui le mosche d'oro danzano a sciami, sembrando invitarci, mentre schifiamo gl'ippopomi morti colla bocca aperta da cui possiamo sicchiare i rivoli rossi e gonfiarci di miasmi ben vicini al nostro palo è tanto più inutile che tagliarsi il pene per inserirlo, imbalsamato, nelle terga di una statua, quanto meno istruttivo che mandare il proprio cane ad assistere all'apertura di un corpo gonfio in un tetro anatomico er poi voler farci narrare l'accaduto da chi non ha parole o spiegarci il senso degli apparati da chi non può averlo capito.
Uomini di poco valore si dànno a femmine di pari grado cercando di fare da due valli una montagna, per fare la quale mancano sia il senso dell'altezza sia la materia soda da scarriolare a mucchi.
Non c'è - né potrà mai esserci - colpa negli ebeti e nei disastrati che si frullano finchè non hanno le bocche e le gambe consumate a mentire e a fuggire dal letto in cui sono state proferite, per allontanarsi dall'essere un uomo o per cessare di essere una donna.
Cercate pure il cielo, con le sue stelle, scavando nel profondo della terra: quando morirete non ci sarà neppure bisogno di seppellirvi.
Beati voi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esperienza e sesso.
> Bell'argomento spinoso.
> 
> Di esperienze ne esistono talmente tante che nessuno potrà mai viverle tutte, dalla canoa a fare il missionario a mangiare il gelato gusto puffo (e spiegatelo ai bambini che è colorato, no?! Sapeste quanti sono convinti di mangiarsi puffi finalmente catturati da gargamella...
> ...



hai spiegato benissimo, nausicaa


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, il sesso è così poco vario che tutti hanno il metro da dargli, è solo che non sanno che è una azione monotona per conseguenze. Secondo me si sopravvaluta troppo il sesso e le donne sono bravissime in questo, mi rendo conto che la mia donna a cui piace molto il sesso, di sicuro più che a me mette prima di tutto altre cose nel rapporto con me...nelle esperienze di vita, il sesso è solo un placido trastullo che poco ha a che vedere con esperienza e conoscenza.



Pensavo al tuo esempio della vite.
Per me, in effetti, piantare una vita sarebbe di una monotonia unica.

Per chi costruisce mobili con passione, no. Chi costruisce mobili con passione sa che ci sono viti che servono a una cosa e viti che servono a un'altra. Che il pino non è il noce. (farei altri esempi ma la mia esperienza di viti finisce qui :mrgreen

A chi il sesso interessa poco, non potrà che essere monotono, e non potrà che essere mera quantità fine a sè stessa.

A chi invece una esperienza appassiona in quanto adatta a lui e ad esprimere la sua personalità, non potrà mai essere solo quantità. La quantità diventa qualità quasi automaticamente, in quanto di ogni esperienza assorbi il bello e il brutto, ma sempre qualcosa. Se non altro, se proprio butta male, che non devi fare più esperienza con quello lì.

Daniele, io non ho mai, *mai*, trovato lo stesso sesso con due uomini diversi. Mai.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe,* il sesso è così poco vario* che tutti hanno il metro da dargli, è solo che non sanno che è una azione monotona per conseguenze. Secondo me si sopravvaluta troppo il sesso e le donne sono bravissime in questo, mi rendo conto che la mia donna a cui piace molto il sesso, di sicuro più che a me mette prima di tutto altre cose nel rapporto con me...nelle esperienze di vita, il sesso è solo un placido trastullo che poco ha a che vedere con esperienza e conoscenza.


:sbatti:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo, ma siamo sempre lì.
> tu sei andata in scoperta dopo, e non prima.
> Eri già "formata". Avevi già perso quell'innocenza tipica della giovanissima età quando dovevi confrontarti con i primi guizzi ormonali  e sei andata in coperta con i tuoi tempi e con le tue voglie che non avevi potuto sperimentare prima, perchè uccise da mille altre cose.
> Se avessi potuto sperimentare prima, forse le cose sarebbero andate in modo diverso o forse no..
> ...


:mrgreen:
anch'io temo di essere stata l'unica


sul resto:
come per nausicaa, esaustiva spiegazione


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Credo di farlo x provare il brivido della conquista,l'eccitazione della novità.Si,raggiungo lo "scopo" e no,non ho mai pensato di farmi pagare perchè è uno scambio reciproco.


ora io non so come tu sia ...
Ma non è così complicato conquistare un uomo solo 
per farci del sesso ...
Per me il complicato è conquistato mentalmente farlo innamorare...
a meno che tu non intenda questo e poi una volta consumato li scaghi ...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.



Buongiorno,non leggo i prevedibili commenti,ti dico solo che tradire per tradire e'da invorniti.
Io lo faccio solo se trovo quella che dico io..se no amen...mi va benissimo quello che ho a casa,e di sicuro non voiglio peggiorare.non avrebbe senso.......


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> anch'io temo di essere stata l'unica
> 
> 
> ...


vado a fare una gang bang.

ciao


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che visione maschilista
> come al solito le donne che per prime declassano le donne


non mi sembra abbia declassato 
Solo espresso un 'opinione 
poteva dire la stessa cosa nei confronti di un uomo...
solo che il questo caso Mary è una donna ...


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.


Manda mail con foto e numero di telefono qui:

kid@yahoo.it

Grazie e a presto


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il fatto curioso è che non si dica mai al partner questa faccenda dell'esclusività indotta dalla società castrante e innaturale,  PRIMA.
> *ma si fa tutto di nascosto, si striscia come lombrichi nel fango, si masticano ricevute dei motel, si infilano cellulari segreti nel sedere del cane prima di rientrare a casa, si mente vigliaccamente.
> *
> il fatto della non esclusività, si potrebbe anche discutere, basta che le mogli possano intrattenere relazioni con giovanotti piacenti e dirlo al proprio marito, che allo stesso tempo si può intrattenere con fanciulle dicendolo alla moglie.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, il sesso è così poco vario che tutti hanno il metro da dargli, è solo che non sanno che è una azione monotona per conseguenze. Secondo me si sopravvaluta troppo il sesso e le donne sono bravissime in questo, *mi rendo conto che la mia donna a cui piace molto il sesso*, di sicuro più che a me mette prima di tutto altre cose nel rapporto con me...nelle esperienze di vita, il sesso è solo un placido trastullo che poco ha a che vedere con esperienza e conoscenza.


Ma se le piacesse davvero mica si accontenterebbe di farlo una volta ogni tre o quattro mesi e pure a fatica. Da mò che t'avrebbe mandato a fare in culo. Ma occhio e croce se sta con te un filino disagiata lo è sicuramente.


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2013)

vabbè, ma qua quello che stride, secondo me, è: che senso ha tenersi un partner ufficiale, se si sceglie di fare sesso più o meno con chi capita?
perchè secondo me andrebbe anche bene avere un sacco di avventure, ma da liberi
altrimenti, trovo la mancanza di sensi di colpa verso il partner, al quale si "preferisce" a volte persino gente qualsiasi così tanto per, veramente mortificante...anche per se stessi
una sorta di abbrutimento e svilimento immotivato, secondo me, quando invece si potrebbe essere "a posto", senza legami


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esperienza e sesso.
> Bell'argomento spinoso.
> 
> Di esperienze ne esistono talmente tante che nessuno potrà mai viverle tutte, dalla canoa a fare il missionario a mangiare il gelato gusto puffo (e spiegatelo ai bambini che è colorato, no?! Sapeste quanti sono convinti di mangiarsi puffi finalmente catturati da gargamella...
> ...



Ciao

secondo me, una cosa non include l'altra!

se hai la voglia di esplorare, ricercare, crescere ecc. è un motore che hai dentro te. 
e ciò poi, lo puoi fare sia con pochi partner, sia con vari ... 
si approfondisce, in maniera diversa sì ... ma in entrambi i casi, 
il sesso rimane una componente importante ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, una cosa non include l'altra!
> 
> ...



Scusa non ho capito, cosa non include cosa?

Se sono un musicista e mi limito a suonare un autore, blocco la mia crescita come musicista.
Magari sarò fantastica a suonare comunque, e contenta comunque, ma *è* una limitazione.

Anche con la curiosità e piacere che ho nel sesso, certo, avrei potuto essere tanto fortunata da fermarmi al secondo uomo ed essere felice di fare l'amore con lui e solo con lui per il resto della mia vita. E con amore e curiosità reciproca avremmo avuto un gran piacere nel sesso.

Ma non credo che avrei scoperto tutto ciò che ho scoperto poi, in quel modo. Non avrei scoperto, per esempio, che nessuno è uguale a letto.
E per me, cambia.
Per me questa conoscenza fa parte di me e mi arricchisce. Ai miei occhi, non a quelli di chiunque altro.
non come tecnica, proprio e solo per me.


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito, cosa non include cosa?
> 
> Se sono un musicista e mi limito a suonare un autore, blocco la mia crescita come musicista.
> Magari sarò fantastica a suonare comunque, e contenta comunque, ma *è* una limitazione.
> ...


Ciao Nau,

ok ... hai preso l'esempio del musicista. 

se come musicista, per me, è importante variare tanti instrumenti, 
proprio per ricercare una varietà ecc. tra gli instrumenti, è un conto.

se come musicista invece, mi concentro sul violino, violincello el basso, 
proprio per ricercare la "profindità" e "l'intensità" ecc. solo con qui instrumenti, è un altro conto. 

ma entrambi i musicisti, amano la musica ... 
è una ricerca, approfondimento diverso ... ma sempre amore verso la musica è ...  ...

e di questo, ne sono convinta! ... :mrgreen: ...


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nau,
> 
> ok ... hai preso l'esempio del musicista.
> 
> ...



Ma che per ognuno sia diverso è esattamente quanto sostengo io. Siamo concordi Sienne.

Tutto quello che ho detto è che per me, nel momento in cui sono appassionata a qualcosa, nel momento in cui quella cosa è in grado di esprimere la mia personalità, la quantità non è mai quantità e basta.
La mia stessa sensibilità e passione mi permettono di vedere e riconoscere e trarre la qualità dalla quantità.

Per me (per me) è così. Ma mi rendo conto perfettamente che, ritornando al sesso, se incontri presto l'uomo della tua vita e smetti di sperimentare con altri non è una perdita, è splendido amare ed essere felici.

Per me, cambia sapere o no certe cose. Ripeto, per me. Io sono felice che la mia conoscenza includa certe cose. Ma non lo consiglierei indiscriminatamente a chiunque.


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma qua quello che stride, secondo me, è: che senso ha tenersi un partner ufficiale, se si sceglie di fare sesso più o meno con chi capita?
> perchè secondo me andrebbe anche bene avere un sacco di avventure, ma da liberi
> altrimenti, trovo la mancanza di sensi di colpa verso il partner, al quale si "preferisce" a volte persino gente qualsiasi così tanto per, veramente mortificante...anche per se stessi
> una sorta di abbrutimento e svilimento immotivato, secondo me, quando invece si potrebbe essere "a posto", senza legami


quoto e approvo!


----------



## oceansize (24 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma qua quello che stride, secondo me, è: che senso ha tenersi un partner ufficiale, se si sceglie di fare sesso più o meno con chi capita?
> perchè secondo me andrebbe anche bene avere un sacco di avventure, ma da liberi
> altrimenti, trovo la mancanza di sensi di colpa verso il partner, al quale si "preferisce" a volte persino gente qualsiasi così tanto per, veramente mortificante...anche per se stessi
> una sorta di abbrutimento e svilimento immotivato, secondo me, quando invece si potrebbe essere "a posto", senza legami


infatti, vediamo se mary ce lo spiega
vorrei sapere come pensa che si sentirebbe trovandosi dall'altra parte, così, a naso


----------



## Circe (24 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile.


che ti frega di come ci siamo sentite? se non la vedi come una cosa terribile continua per la tua stra no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> *che ti frega di come ci siamo sentite?* se non la vedi come una cosa terribile continua per la tua stra no?


e brava Circe. Me lo chiedevo giusto pure io. A meno che, chiaramente, l'intento non fosse quello di provocare, non vedo perchè, ad una persona che tradisce serialmente da sempre come fosse una missione, anche con chi non l'attrae (rifacendosi alla dottrina del sommo filosofo Ndocojo Cojo) debba venire d'un tratto la curiosità di sapere come stanno le persone cui viene riservato un trattamento analogo. Io non vorrei saperlo, meglio non pensarci, come dice Lothar.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e brava Circe. Me lo chiedevo giusto pure io. A meno che, chiaramente, l'intento non fosse quello di provocare, non vedo perchè, ad una persona che tradisce serialmente da sempre come fosse una missione, anche con chi non l'attrae (rifacendosi alla dottrina del sommo filosofo Ndocojo Cojo) debba venire d'un tratto la curiosità di sapere come stanno le persone cui viene riservato un trattamento analogo. Io non vorrei saperlo, meglio non pensarci, come dice Lothar.


è come chiedere dopo averti dato una martellata sulle dita se hai sentito male.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è come chiedere dopo averti dato una martellata sulle dita se hai sentito male.....


e stupirsi dicendo 'ma io non ho sentito nulla?!'


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Credo di farlo x provare il brivido della conquista,l'eccitazione della novità.Si,raggiungo lo "scopo" e no,non ho mai pensato di farmi pagare perchè è uno scambio reciproco.


quindi la tua è proprio una compulsione.....posso chiederti se almeno 6 sempre cauta e ti proteggi?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che visione maschilista
> come al solito le donne che per prime declassano le donne


Perché scusa qui si parla di rispetto verso se stessi e ad un uomo avrei detto la stessa cosa, un uomo che va con una donna non perché ne è coinvolto ma solo per aggiungere una tacca per me svilisce se stesso ... Oh poi potete trombare come e quanto vi pare  e con chi vi pare ... Io ho esposto solo la mia visione delle cose


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premessa: essendo che la nostra nuova utente non ha detto poi molto rimaniamo nel campo delle ipotesi
> 
> il fatto che lei lo faccia anche con uomini che non le piacciono non significa che non gusti, perchè, a quanto sembra, nel suo caso (o comunque in un caso come questo, astraendo da lei, non avendo abbastanza elementi per parlare nello specifico) si gusta l'atto in sè, l'atto sessuale puro e semplice
> 
> ...


Perché mary è donna se era Mario era un uomo caramello:mrgreen: ma se vogliamo farle cambiare sesso a me va bene tanto il contenuto di ciò che penso non cambia :mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (24 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e stupirsi dicendo 'ma io non ho sentito nulla?!'



:inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché scusa qui si parla di rispetto verso se stessi e ad un uomo avrei detto la stessa cosa, un uomo che va con una donna non perché ne è coinvolto ma solo per aggiungere una tacca per me svilisce se stesso ... Oh poi potete trombare come e quanto vi pare  e con chi vi pare ... Io ho esposto solo la mia visione delle cose





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché mary è donna se era Mario era un uomo caramello:mrgreen: ma se vogliamo farle cambiare sesso a me va bene tanto il contenuto di ciò che penso non cambia :mrgreen:


Guarda fiammetta, col massimo rispetto per la tua visione delle cose, che potrebbe essere anche la mia, intendiamoci: fatalità quella è stata la prima ( in senso di importanza) osservazione che hai fatto, con l'accento posto proprio sullo svilimento, anche se non hai usato propriamente quel termine.
E no: non ci crede nessuno che avresti (avremmo) fatto lo stesso discorso a un uomo.
A un uomo sarebbe stato detto che è un approfittatore maramaldo.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda fiammetta, col massimo rispetto per la tua visione delle cose, che potrebbe essere anche la mia, intendiamoci: fatalità quella è stata la prima ( in senso di importanza) osservazione che hai fatto, con l'accento posto proprio sullo svilimento, anche se non hai usato propriamente quel termine.
> *E no: non ci crede nessuno che avresti (avremmo) fatto lo stesso discorso a un uomo*.
> A un uomo sarebbe stato detto che è un approfittatore maramaldo.


Scusa ma non mi ttengo perché 
mi vien da ridere ...
ma come fai a dire una cosa del genere...
io ci credo (che poi non faccio testo è un'altro discorso e neanche mi interessa particolarmente)
la penso esattamente come Fiamma non ho nella mente distinzioni tra uomo e donna 
è così difficile accettarlo ...
cioè è così difficile per un attimo tralasciare discorsi sessisti?


aggiungo :ma sarai una sagoma:smile:


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Chiara,

io ho quotato quel post. 

la tua affermazione, poi, mi ha sorpresa, 
perché non mi era passata per la mente, di vederla così,
e mi sembra di aver scritto, che ci pensavo. 

Ho pensato ... :mrgreen: ... 
no, se fosse stato un uomo, avrei pensato la stessa cosa. 
non sono parole le mie ... vedo veramente, prima la persona
e il suo comportamento ... 
(anche se mi capita, di interpretare male, ma non in base al sesso ...)

credo, per come leggo Fiammetta, che per lei sia stato simile ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> io ho quotato quel post.
> 
> ...


anch'io 
credo così ...
Ma Chiara è così sul chi Va la per qquanto riguarda 
le discriminazioni sessuali 
che non vede oltre ....


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anch'io
> credo così ...
> Ma Chiara è così sul chi Va la per qquanto riguarda
> le discriminazioni sessuali
> che non vede oltre ....



Ciao Luna,

mi fai riflettere ... 

comunque ... se fai testo o no, non lo so ...

io ti leggo però ...

si vede, che non facciamo testo entrambe ... :smile: ...

sienne


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' vero, ma il cambiare spesso non è il fulcro del discorso.
> Non è la mera quantità di uomini che fa fare esperienza, è la qualità.
> E per quello non si ha bisogno di zompare da un letto all'altro.
> Non è mica giocare a mosca cieca.


Ma ha più esperienza sessuale una donna che è stata con 100 uomini divertendosi nelle solite quattro/cinque posizioni, oppure una donna che è stata con un solo uomo divertendosi a fare più volte il giro del Kamasutra, più diverse sessioni sadomaso, parecchi bondage e fetish vario?

Non è che il fatto di avere avuto molti partner appaga più la stima in se stessi e la propria sicurezza seduttiva, piuttosto che il desiderio di esperienze?

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e brava Circe. Me lo chiedevo giusto pure io. A meno che, chiaramente, l'intento non fosse quello di provocare, non vedo perchè, ad una persona che tradisce serialmente da sempre come fosse una missione, anche con chi non l'attrae (rifacendosi alla *dottrina del sommo filosofo Ndocojo Cojo*) debba venire d'un tratto la curiosità di sapere come stanno le persone cui viene riservato un trattamento analogo. Io non vorrei saperlo, meglio non pensarci, come dice Lothar.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è come chiedere dopo averti dato una martellata sulle dita se hai sentito male.....





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e stupirsi dicendo 'ma io non ho sentito nulla?!'





tesla ha detto:


> :inlove:


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda fiammetta, col massimo rispetto per la tua visione delle cose, che potrebbe essere anche la mia, intendiamoci: fatalità quella è stata la prima ( in senso di importanza) osservazione che hai fatto, con l'accento posto proprio sullo svilimento, anche se non hai usato propriamente quel termine.
> E no: non ci crede nessuno che avresti (avremmo) fatto lo stesso discorso a un uomo.
> A un uomo sarebbe stato detto che è un approfittatore maramaldo.


Non credo. Io mi son trovata spesso d'accordo con Fiammetta e ho chiesto a Lothar (più volte senza aver risposte) e a Hightlander (ricevendo come risposta "ti perdono") cosa pensavano di loro stessi. A me queste esperienze danno l'idea di un comportamento compulsivo che usa il sesso per (non) trovare altro oppure di una visione tristissima di sé e degli altri. Lo penso per uomini e donne.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma *ha più esperienza sessuale una donna che è stata con 100 uomini *divertendosi nelle solite quattro/cinque posizioni, oppure una donna che è stata *con un solo uomo *divertendosi a fare *più volte il giro del Kamasutra, più diverse sessioni sadomaso, parecchi bondage e fetish* vario?
> 
> Non è che il fatto di avere avuto molti partner appaga più la stima in se stessi e la propria sicurezza seduttiva, piuttosto che il desiderio di esperienze?
> 
> S*B


 Oibò che raffronti


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda fiammetta, col massimo rispetto per la tua visione delle cose, che potrebbe essere anche la mia, intendiamoci: fatalità quella è stata la prima ( in senso di importanza) osservazione che hai fatto, con l'accento posto proprio sullo svilimento, anche se non hai usato propriamente quel termine.
> E no: non ci crede nessuno che avresti (avremmo) fatto lo stesso discorso a un uomo.
> A un uomo sarebbe stato detto che è un approfittatore maramaldo.


Bellissima quella del maramaldo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
quasi quasi...

dopo subdolo e cafonissimo...vediamo...:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda fiammetta, col massimo rispetto per la tua visione delle cose, che potrebbe essere anche la mia, intendiamoci: fatalità quella è stata la prima ( in senso di importanza) osservazione che hai fatto, con l'accento posto proprio sullo svilimento, anche se non hai usato propriamente quel termine.
> E no: non ci crede nessuno che avresti (avremmo) fatto lo stesso discorso a un uomo.
> A un uomo sarebbe stato detto che è un approfittatore maramaldo.


dunque Chiara riporto il 3d di Mary:

"Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. *Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto.* Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile."

le parole in neretto mi hanno colpito ed ho subito pensato  che Mary non ha un gran rispetto per se stessa ...non per gli altri ..proprio per se... cosa le resta dopo ogni avventura di questo genere??? *non prova nulla emotivamente, non nutre nemmeno un'attrazione fisica tale da giustificare una forte emozionalità *( e già questo da solo per me non basterebbe ma ognuno si comporta come vuole) poi in seguito aggiunge che è solo il gusto della conquista e ancora non comprendo cosa ritiene di aver conquistato :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile: temo solo un semplice orgasmo :smile che poi qualcuno potrebbe ribattermi...e ti paresse poco ) 

se le stesse parole le avesse scritte Mario avrei avuto la stessa reazione :smile::smileh intendi son sicuramente "sbagliata" io ma son così :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## mary80 (25 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> dunque Chiara riporto il 3d di Mary:
> 
> "Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. *Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto.* Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e non la vedo come una cosa terribile."
> 
> ...



ti pare poca cosa l'arte della seduzione? o sentirsi desiderate? io è così che mi sento quando accendo il desiderio di un uomo... fa parte di me, ma mi rendo conto che le convenzioni sociali mi impediscono di vivere così. Quando ho un partner comunque non interrompo la mia routine di tradimenti e non capisco perchè dovrei. Vorrei capire come la pensa una persona tradita solo perchè io non la vedo come una cosa tragica.


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma ha più esperienza sessuale una donna che è stata con 100 uomini divertendosi nelle solite quattro/cinque posizioni, oppure una donna che è stata con un solo uomo divertendosi a fare più volte il giro del Kamasutra, più diverse sessioni sadomaso, parecchi bondage e fetish vario?
> 
> *Non è che il fatto di avere avuto molti partner appaga più la stima in se stessi e la propria sicurezza seduttiva, piuttosto che il desiderio di esperienze?*
> 
> S*B



Mah...non saprei. Credo dipenda dalle donne e cosa vedono nel sesso. E come lo vivono. E cosa si aspettano o non si aspettano.


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oibò che raffronti



le sane vie di mezzo sono sempre le migliori


----------



## tesla (25 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Quando ho un partner comunque non interrompo la mia routine di tradimenti e non capisco perchè dovrei.


informi il tuo fortunato partner di questa  consuetudine?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ti pare poca cosa l'arte della seduzione? o sentirsi desiderate? io è così che mi sento quando accendo il desiderio di un uomo... fa parte di me, ma mi rendo conto che le convenzioni sociali mi impediscono di vivere così. Quando ho un partner comunque non interrompo la mia routine di tradimenti e non capisco perchè dovrei. Vorrei capire come la pensa una persona tradita solo perchè io non la vedo come una cosa tragica.


Ciao ma allora tu non sei come dire inserita in un contesto matrimoniale no?
Gli uomini entrono ed escono nella tua vita così come piace a te...

Non capisco dove sia il tradimento no?

Non penso siano le convenzione sociali...quanto il fatto che insomma finchè desideri un uomo libero...ok, ma se dai foco ad uno sposato, insomma devi sapere che dietro a lui c'è una donna no? CHe magari ti spegne con l'idrante no?


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ti pare poca cosa l'arte della seduzione? o sentirsi desiderate? io è così che mi sento quando accendo il desiderio di un uomo... fa parte di me, ma mi rendo conto che le convenzioni sociali mi impediscono di vivere così. Quando ho un partner comunque non interrompo la mia routine di tradimenti e non capisco perchè dovrei. Vorrei capire come la pensa una persona tradita solo perchè io non la vedo come una cosa tragica.


A me vien da ridere...:rotfl:
...mi chiedo con cosa sostituirai, se mai ne sarai capace, il "sentirsi desiderate" quando avrai 80 anni e la pelle appesa..o anche come farai ad accendere il desiderio di un uomo. Poi magari sei ricca sfondata e allora accederai ben oltre il desiderio.

Sempre lo stesso discorso, se non la vedi tragica vuol dire che informi il tuo partner della tua non fedeltà.
Se lo tieni nascosto, vien da se che capisci da sola il perché.

Un'ultima cosa, se le convezioni sociali t'impediscono di vivere in quel modo, perdonami ma...sei un essere piuttosto limitato mentalmente. 
Tanto figa da sedurre un uomo, ma decisamente poco intelligente da fregartene delle convenzioni...
Che peccato, anzi no, non me ne frega nulla se sei solo un'altra inutile vita nel mondo..fin tanto che sei inutile altrove.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ti pare poca cosa l'arte della seduzione? o sentirsi desiderate? io è così che mi sento quando accendo il desiderio di un uomo... fa parte di me, ma mi rendo conto che le convenzioni sociali mi impediscono di vivere così. Quando ho un partner comunque non interrompo la mia routine di tradimenti e non capisco perchè dovrei. Vorrei capire come la pensa una persona tradita solo perchè io non la vedo come una cosa tragica.


Credimi se hai la sfrenata necessità di esser desiderata ad ogni pie' sospinto, credo che il tuo problema sia : restare SOLA con te stessa :smile: o forse una profonda insicurezza... Cerchi conferme che solo tu puoi dare a te stessa ... Ciao :smile: per quanto mi riguarda puoi tradire come e quanto vuoi :smile:


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ti pare poca cosa l'arte della seduzione? o sentirsi desiderate? io è così che mi sento quando accendo il desiderio di un uomo... fa parte di me, ma mi rendo conto che le convenzioni sociali mi impediscono di vivere così. Quando ho un partner comunque non interrompo la mia routine di tradimenti e non capisco perchè dovrei. Vorrei capire come la pensa una persona tradita solo perchè io non la vedo come una cosa tragica.



Ciao,

non faccio polemica. vorrei solo capire. 

nel post precedente, avevi detto, che lo fai anche con uomini, 
che non ti piacciono tanto. 

Questo, mi spinge a porti una domanda. 
Come conquisti? Cioè, che "metodo" di seduzione adotti?

Da cacciatrice? o
Da pescatrice? 

sienne


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2013)

la traditrice seriale.
mancava qui dentro.
come dire, che comunque vadano le cose...
trovi un deficente, uno che scopa male o uno che scopa benissimo o ancor di più 
uno sensibile e intelligente o
il famigerato " principe azzurro" .. tu comunque sei "seriale", cioè gli fai le corna.
ma il problema allora è suo o tuo?
ma prima di scrivere l'aggettivo che ti qualifica... c'hai pensato?
o ti è venuto di getto, cosi come scopi con il primo che capita?

bella sorè...sei simpatica.
quando me la dai?:up:
capito proprio lì...
tanto sei seriale.
che te frega...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> la traditrice seriale.
> mancava qui dentro.
> come dire, che comunque vadano le cose...
> trovi un deficente, uno che scopa male o uno che scopa benissimo o ancor di più
> ...


----------



## oceansize (25 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ti pare poca cosa l'arte della seduzione? o sentirsi desiderate? io è così che mi sento quando accendo il desiderio di un uomo... fa parte di me, ma mi rendo conto che le convenzioni sociali mi impediscono di vivere così. Quando ho un partner comunque non interrompo la mia routine di tradimenti e non capisco perchè dovrei. Vorrei capire come la pensa una persona tradita solo perchè io non la vedo come una cosa tragica.


sai che c'è? dipende da chi è la persona tradita. Se è il tuo partner e anche lui non dà importanza alla fedeltà, allora va tutto abbastanza bene direi, ma se è qualcuno che ha riposto in te la sua fiducia, beh, come dici tu, perché continuare a intrattenere rapporti "ufficiali" e "convenzionali"? le convenzioni sociali sono comunque una scelta, non rispettarle anche. ma dovrebbe essere condivisa, altrimenti sei solo una che per comodità fa finta di seguire queste convenzioni e poi fa come le pare. comodo. e anche da vigliacchetti se vogliamo dirla tutta.

per rispondere alla tua domanda, cosa si prova ad essere traditi?
ma davvero te lo devi chiedere? a 33 anni?!
o sei stata davvero molto fortunata oppure sei così fredda da non provare sentimenti profondi, in ogni caso beata te, che dirti...
(non parlo solo di tradimenti sessuali del partner, ma in generale, delusioni delle persone delle quali ti fidavi, perché gira e rigira, il tradimento è di fondo una enorme delusione della fiducia che riponi in una persona, appunto, fidata)
fa male


----------



## mary80 (26 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> la traditrice seriale.
> mancava qui dentro.
> come dire, che comunque vadano le cose...
> trovi un deficente, uno che scopa male o uno che scopa benissimo o ancor di più
> ...


Spider,spider... Certo che l'aggettivo mi è venuto di getto,mi conosco bene. Non comincio una relazione con la voglia di tradire,ma se capita...se uno mi piace,o se uno passabile (anche se non mi piace piú di tanto) insiste...ecco che mi emoziono e gliela do. Guardate,tecniche non ne ho.In genere gioco di sguardi e lascio che sia l'uomo a fare il primo passo,se poi è uno particolarmente appetitoso mi lancio e gli chiedo se è accalappiato o se vuole fare un rodeo....o se è accalappiato e vuole fare un giro lo stesso. Non instauro relazioni parallele,ma certo sms chiamate...se l'uomo di turno prende una cotta sono problemi suoi.Ma non sono poi cosí sicura di essere completamente umana a volte ho tradito anche chi non lo meritava,anche persone a cui tenevo.Ecco perchè cerco di capire.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Spider,spider... Certo che l'aggettivo mi è venuto di getto,mi conosco bene. Non comincio una relazione con la voglia di tradire,ma se capita...se uno mi piace,o se uno passabile (anche se non mi piace piú di tanto) insiste...ecco che mi emoziono e gliela do. Guardate,tecniche non ne ho.In genere gioco di sguardi e lascio che sia l'uomo a fare il primo passo,se poi è uno particolarmente appetitoso mi lancio e gli chiedo se è accalappiato o se vuole fare un rodeo....o se è accalappiato e vuole fare un giro lo stesso. Non instauro relazioni parallele,ma certo sms chiamate...se l'uomo di turno prende una cotta sono problemi suoi.Ma non sono poi cosí sicura di essere completamente umana a volte *ho tradito anche chi non lo meritava,anche persone a cui tenevo.*Ecco perchè cerco di capire.


E perchè poi è finita? Con le persone a cui tenevi, dico.


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Spider,spider... Certo che l'aggettivo mi è venuto di getto,mi conosco bene. Non comincio una relazione con la voglia di tradire,ma se capita...se uno mi piace,o se uno passabile (anche se non mi piace piú di tanto) insiste...ecco che mi emoziono e gliela do. Guardate,tecniche non ne ho.In genere gioco di sguardi e lascio che sia l'uomo a fare il primo passo,se poi è uno particolarmente appetitoso mi lancio e gli chiedo se è accalappiato o se vuole fare un rodeo....o se è accalappiato e vuole fare un giro lo stesso. Non instauro relazioni parallele,ma certo sms chiamate...se l'uomo di turno prende una cotta sono problemi suoi.Ma non sono poi cosí sicura di essere completamente umana a volte ho tradito anche chi non lo meritava,anche persone a cui tenevo.Ecco perchè cerco di capire.



Ciao,

sembra che tu sia, una pescatrice ... 

lanci, l'esca ... poi, chi a bocca a bocca ... 
se è l'uomo, che fa il primo passo ... 

siamo tutti umani ... 

sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il fatto curioso è che non si dica mai al partner questa faccenda dell'esclusività indotta dalla società castrante e innaturale, PRIMA.
> ma si fa tutto di nascosto, si striscia come lombrichi nel fango,* si masticano ricevute dei motel,* si infilano cellulari segreti nel sedere del cane prima di rientrare a casa, si mente vigliaccamente.
> 
> il fatto della non esclusività, si potrebbe anche discutere, basta che le mogli possano intrattenere relazioni con giovanotti piacenti e dirlo al proprio marito, che allo stesso tempo si può intrattenere con fanciulle dicendolo alla moglie.
> ...


ahahahha ma quali ricevute????? TUTTO IN NERO! Pure i motel e sopratutto i motel!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

Vuoi sapere come si sente un tradito? Ecco, sei mai stata rifiutata? Ecco, quello è nulla! Essere traditi è molto peggio di un rifiuto, è come il gettare nel cesso una persona e tirare lo sciaquone, poco piacevole. Dopo i risultati sono orribili nel tradito, visto che si hanno varie fasi, ma una caduta della autostima è pressochè assicurata e può essere più o meno grave, nel mio caso la prima volta fu lieve, nella seconda provai il suicidio, quindi non c'è regola neppure nelle persone stesse.
Per te non è tanto grave? sei mai stata scoperta?


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ...a volte ho tradito anche chi non lo meritava,anche persone a cui tenevo.


Trovo che queste parole siano magnifiche, in primis per quello che vi si nasconde intimamente e, in secondo luogo, per ciò che non rappresentano.
Il concetto di tradimento come proprio sacrificio per il perfezionamento altrui è tanto bello quanto elegante ed ha la perfezione rotonda di un neoplatonismo nel quale l'idea ed il progetto sono la stessa cosa, non separate dal duro confronto con la realtà.
Il pensiero è progetto definito e completo esso stesso e non ha bisogno di ulteriori macchinamenti, similmente il sacrificio è un premio in sé ed un regalo per gli altri.
Quando questo centro di un sistema planetario complesso ed equilibrato è in tradimento, si assiste ad un passo in avanti della crescita personale e collettiva dell'uomo, inteso come animale sociale e come insieme di individualità.
L'idea è il tradire, tutto il resto, dall'organizzasione delle ralezioni alla valenza intimidatoria dei giudizi ad esso correlati, è la vile materia che ostacola e devia dalla semplicità.
L'organizzazione e la pianificazione machiavellica del rendere reale un pensiero ne è in parte la tomba, in parte la sminuizione terribile e avvilente.
Solo il lanciarsi nel voto d'impulso è il vero volare, così distante dalla difficile realizzazione di un velivolo o dall'imirazione di un ornitottero.
La vita e la sua conservazione sono irrilevanti di fronte ad un contatto diretto con l'immaginifico e la compartecipazione totale e diretta dell'idea.
Il corollario di persone ed i loro miseri sentimenti e ralazioni, sono alla stregua di infinitesimi di ordine superiore nell'equazione dell'universo.
Solo chi se ne astrae può scoprire le leggi occulte, chi rimane nell'immanente diviene, al più, un pastore della Beozia.

Complimenti!


----------



## mary80 (26 Aprile 2013)

No,non sono mai stata scoperta,non ho mai confessato.In genere lascio il partner quando mi stanco,quando i suoi modi di fare cominciano a darmi sui nervi.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il fatto curioso è che non si dica mai al partner questa faccenda dell'esclusività indotta dalla società castrante e innaturale,  PRIMA.
> ma si fa tutto di nascosto, si striscia come lombrichi nel fango, si masticano ricevute dei motel, si infilano cellulari segreti nel sedere del cane prima di rientrare a casa, si mente vigliaccamente.
> 
> il fatto della non esclusività, si potrebbe anche discutere, basta che le mogli possano intrattenere relazioni con giovanotti piacenti e dirlo al proprio marito, che allo stesso tempo si può intrattenere con fanciulle dicendolo alla moglie.
> ...


il cell e'piu'semplice lasciarlo in ufficio,che infilarselo nel didietro.........io ieri ho fatto cosi'..ovvio che stanotte un giretto su FB per rispondere a sua favolosa emai..l'ho fatto...


----------



## tesla (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Spider,spider... Certo che l'aggettivo mi è venuto di getto,mi conosco bene. Non comincio una relazione con la voglia di tradire,ma se capita...se uno mi piace,o se uno passabile (anche se non mi piace piú di tanto) insiste...ecco che mi emoziono e gliela do. Guardate,tecniche non ne ho.In genere gioco di sguardi e lascio che sia l'uomo a fare il primo passo,se poi è uno particolarmente appetitoso mi lancio e gli chiedo se è accalappiato o se vuole fare un rodeo....o se è accalappiato e vuole fare un giro lo stesso. Non instauro relazioni parallele,ma certo sms chiamate...se l'uomo di turno prende una cotta sono problemi suoi.Ma non sono poi cosí sicura di essere completamente umana a volte ho tradito anche chi non lo meritava,anche persone a cui tenevo.Ecco perchè cerco di capire.





mary80 ha detto:


> No,non sono mai stata scoperta,non ho mai confessato.In genere lascio il partner quando mi stanco,quando i suoi modi di fare cominciano a darmi sui nervi.


quindi non hai mai confessato, nè hai mai detto al tuo partner di essere una sporcacciona. 
per la cronaca volevo sottolineare il fatto che quella che tu chiami "seduzione" è solo una pia illusione, un uomo vede in te semplicemente un  sollazzo facilissimo, rapidissimo, senza alcuna difficoltà, sei una che la dà facile e anche gratis.

probabilmente manca solo un cartello alle tue arti seduttive: "SALDI"









lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio che stanotte un giretto su FB per rispondere a sua favolosa emai..l'ho fatto...


bravo lothar sei sulla strada buona per farti beccare di nuovo mentre ravani al PC  :up:



@Eliade verde mio


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> quindi non hai mai confessato, nè hai mai detto al tuo partner di essere una sporcacciona.
> per la cronaca volevo sottolineare il fatto che quella che tu chiami "seduzione" è solo una pia illusione, un uomo vede in te semplicemente un  sollazzo facilissimo, rapidissimo, senza alcuna difficoltà, sei una che la dà facile e anche gratis.
> 
> probabilmente manca solo un cartello alle tue arti seduttive: "SALDI"
> ...



Tesla...mi sono adeguato alle nuove tecnologie,e ho cambiato ..posizione.....perche'l'androide si cancella in un secondo,il pc portatile era lento....poi sto su un divano,dietro c'e'un muro....di fronte le scale del piano superiore..puo'scendere solo di li'.e i gradini sono tanti....ahahahahha


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2013)

*Mary*



mary80 ha detto:


> No,non sono mai stata scoperta,non ho mai confessato.In genere lascio il partner quando mi stanco,quando i suoi modi di fare cominciano a darmi sui nervi.


Ah ecco non solo li riempi di corna con pecorine a nastro,li lasci pure se i loro modo ti danno sui nervi?dovresti capitare con uomo,sai quanti bei calci nel sedere.....!


----------



## mary80 (26 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> quindi non hai mai confessato, nè hai mai detto al tuo partner di essere una sporcacciona.
> per la cronaca volevo sottolineare il fatto che quella che tu chiami "seduzione" è solo una pia illusione, un uomo vede in te semplicemente un  sollazzo facilissimo, rapidissimo, senza alcuna difficoltà, sei una che la dà facile e anche gratis.
> 
> probabilmente manca solo un cartello alle tue arti seduttive: "SALDI"
> ...



Ma forse il cartello potrebbe aiutare... Non so se appena mi vedono giá riescono a calcolare il tempo di incubazione del mio ormone,chiederó.Mi piace far sesso come un uomo:quando voglio,con chi voglio,e se vengo sono anche capace di andar via senza far finire lui.Con un è tardi,ho un impegno,scusa ti richiamo.


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ma forse il cartello potrebbe aiutare... Non so se appena mi vedono giá riescono a calcolare il tempo di incubazione del mio ormone,chiederó.Mi piace far sesso come un uomo:quando voglio,con chi voglio,e se vengo sono anche capace di andar via senza far finire lui.Con un è tardi,ho un impegno,scusa ti richiamo.


Ciao,

perché, secondo te, gli uomini fanno così il sesso?
solo una parte di loro. come anche alcune donne. 

l'uomo, per te, cosa è, per trattarlo così ... 
sia come compagno, sia quelli che peschi. 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ma forse il cartello potrebbe aiutare... Non so se appena mi vedono giá riescono a calcolare il tempo di incubazione del mio ormone,chiederó.Mi piace far sesso come un uomo:quando voglio,con chi voglio,e se vengo sono anche capace di andar via senza far finire lui.Con un è tardi,ho un impegno,scusa ti richiamo.



se una donna mi fa una roba simile.finisce male..


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se una donna mi fa una roba simile.finisce male..



Ciao,

in effetti ... è un indice, di che tipo di uomini lei pesca ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> No,non sono mai stata scoperta,non ho mai confessato.*In genere lascio il partner quando mi stanco,quando i suoi modi di fare cominciano a darmi sui nervi*.



Ma quando arrivi a tenere ad una persona è difficile che poi ti stanchi così, di botto.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> quindi non hai mai confessato, nè hai mai detto al tuo partner di essere una sporcacciona.
> per la cronaca volevo sottolineare il fatto che *quella che tu chiami "seduzione" è solo una pia illusione, un uomo vede in te semplicemente un sollazzo facilissimo, rapidissimo, senza alcuna difficoltà*, sei una che la dà facile e anche gratis.
> 
> probabilmente manca solo un cartello alle tue arti seduttive: "SALDI"
> ...



Quindi per te "seduzione" vuol dire tirarsela?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Mary ti sfido!
Usami e gettami

Ma occhio

che sono 

Il maramaldo aprofittatore.

Oltre che essere detto il maialmondo!

Sconfiggi le lame del motosega e sarò tuo...
Farai di me ciò che t'aggrada...

Credimi molte qui mi corteggiano
e fanno il broncio

perchè dicono

maledetto quel motosega
che tu contastro della malora

hai posto come paletto
contro gli assalti delle nemiche


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ahahahha ma quali ricevute????? TUTTO IN NERO! Pure i motel e sopratutto i motel!! :rotfl::rotfl:


Pure. Tradisci tutti non solo la tua famiglia.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure. Tradisci tutti non solo la tua famiglia.


Ecco, a proposito di ironia.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco, a proposito di ironia.


Io non ero ironica. E credi che Lothar non sia tipo da pagare in nero?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io non ero ironica.* E credi che Lothar non sia tipo da pagare in nero?


Tu no ma OcchiVerdi si. Poi Lothar è il Micione, ed al Micione è tutto concesso.


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ma forse il cartello potrebbe aiutare... Non so se appena mi vedono giá riescono a calcolare il tempo di incubazione del mio ormone,chiederó.Mi piace far sesso come un uomo:quando voglio,con chi voglio,e se vengo sono anche capace di andar via senza far finire lui.Con un è tardi,ho un impegno,scusa ti richiamo.


Tu hai una visione distorta dell'universo maschile, secondo me i tuoi tradimenti nascondono violenze di qualche grado subite da bambina, il tuo modo di rapportarti con gli altri è inesistente, non ci sai fare se non fingendo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ma forse il cartello potrebbe aiutare... Non so se appena mi vedono giá riescono a calcolare il tempo di incubazione del mio ormone,chiederó.Mi piace far sesso come un uomo:quando voglio,con chi voglio,e se vengo sono anche capace di andar via senza far finire lui.Con un è tardi,ho un impegno,scusa ti richiamo.


ho trovato la donna della mia vita!

usami e poi gettami come uno straccio...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure. Tradisci tutti non solo la tua famiglia.



Io non tradisco nessuno... in Motel ci vado con la mia donna. 

Sul discorso fattura... è molto più complicato. Ma ammetto che spesso sono costretto a chiederla e spesso non me la vogliono proprio fare.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu no ma OcchiVerdi si. Poi Lothar è il Micione, ed al Micione è tutto concesso.


Non sai quanto vorrei conoscerlo! :lipstick:


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure. Tradisci tutti non solo la tua famiglia.



occhi verdi non tradisce la sua famiglia. Proprio per niente


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho trovato la donna della mia vita!
> 
> usami e poi gettami come uno straccio...



:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io non tradisco nessuno... in Motel ci vado con la mia donna.
> 
> Sul discorso fattura... è molto più complicato. Ma ammetto che spesso sono costretto a chiederla e spesso non me la vogliono proprio fare.


Ti avevo confuso con Lothar: siete due gatti . Tradisci solo noi :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ero ironica. E credi che Lothar non sia tipo da pagare in nero?



perche'che problema c'e'???...scontami il 21% e le tasse..e voila'..........


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'che problema c'e'???...scontami il 21% e le tasse..e voila'..........


Non mi ero tanto sbagliata.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Io pago con la postepay


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io pago con la postepay



be'Tebe..ci sono pagamenti che e'meglio farli in contanti...si risparmia un sacco........:smile:


----------



## net (26 Aprile 2013)

Ciao mary80, vorrei farti una domanda che mi sembra fondamentale. Forse tel'avranno già posta ed ho letto male, in tal caso mi scuso, ma sei mai stata innamorata?
Se sí, in quel caso hai tradito?
Perchè a me sorge il dubbio che tu non finga con gli "amanti" ma nei rapporti quotidiani... Ti va di spiegarmi, se non sono troppo invadente, il tipo di rapporto che hai con il partner prima e dopo il tradimento?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Ciao mary80, vorrei farti una domanda che mi sembra fondamentale. Forse tel'avranno già posta ed ho letto male, in tal caso mi scuso, ma sei mai stata innamorata?
> Se sí, in quel caso hai tradito?
> Perchè a me sorge il dubbio che tu non finga con gli "amanti" ma nei rapporti quotidiani... Ti va di spiegarmi, se non sono troppo invadente, il tipo di rapporto che hai con il partner prima e dopo il tradimento?


Ma sono 2 cose diverse..io di mia moglie sono innamoratissimo..ieri abbiamo passeggiato al mare come due fidanzatini...
ma se mi capita a tiro l''altra donna''...mica ci diamo un bacio sulla guancia....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:


non c'è da ridere! Tu non lo fai ed allora sono costretto a guardarmi in giro!


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ma forse il cartello potrebbe aiutare... Non so se appena mi vedono giá riescono a calcolare il tempo di incubazione del mio ormone,chiederó.Mi piace far sesso come un uomo:quando voglio,con chi voglio,e se vengo sono anche capace di andar via senza far finire lui.Con un è tardi,ho un impegno,scusa ti richiamo.


e daje...con stà storia di cercare l'uguaglianza attraverso i sesso !
Non è bello fare una cosa perché molti , pochi , o qualcuno fa così ...
È impersonale ... Prima dici che fa parte di te  dopo paragoni una cosa che fa parte di te 
al fatto di farlo per metterti allo stesso piano di un uomo...
mha
per me 
Sei una persona che cerca vendetta di qualche torto subito...
La cosa che non ho capito è se hai un partners ufficiale da lunga data che tradisci 
con chicchessia perché ti emozioni ...(che poi già sto fatto che ti emozioni e la dai non mi sembra proprio 
l'atteggiamento di una persona dura e calcolatrice come vuoi sembrare mi sembra più : ma dai facciamolo felice 
mi ha detto qualcosa di carino che mi costa ?)
oppure vaghi tra uomo e uomo tradendo ( e non sempre ) quello di turno?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'Tebe..ci sono pagamenti che e'meglio farli in contanti...si risparmia un sacco........:smile:


Sicuramente il motel non si paga con altro se non in contanti.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente il motel non si paga con altro se non in contanti.


...infatti...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e daje...con stà storia di cercare l'uguaglianza attraverso i sesso !
> Non è bello fare una cosa perché molti , pochi , o qualcuno fa così ...
> È impersonale ... Prima dici che fa parte di te  dopo paragoni una cosa che fa parte di te
> al fatto di farlo per metterti allo stesso piano di un uomo...
> ...


Ma chi cazzo sei tu, la sua maestra?
È bello, non è bello, non si fa: come alle elementari.
Se è un comportamento che tu non concepisci, che giudichi a fare? Non entra nel tuo spazio mentale, è inutile che cerchi di capirlo.
Non è che devi empatizzare con chiunque entra qui a sparare la sua cazzata quotidiana.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e daje...con stà storia di cercare l'uguaglianza attraverso i sesso !
> Non è bello fare una cosa perché molti , pochi , o qualcuno fa così ...
> È impersonale ... Prima dici che fa parte di te dopo paragoni una cosa che fa parte di te
> al fatto di farlo per metterti allo stesso piano di un uomo...
> ...




veramente lei ha scritto, cito testualmente, "mi piace far sesso come un uomo..." dove hai letto sta cose del voler cercare l'ugualianza? 
Ha scritto mi piace!! :smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi per te "seduzione" vuol dire tirarsela?


Ma è ovvio che significa quello, magari non proprio per tesla, ma in generale qui la concezione è quella, attaccata al fatto che tre quarti delle utenti pensano di avercela d'oro: tanto che se entra una a dire che le piace fare sesso semplicemente perché ha gli ormoni più accelerati della media lo classificano subito come un "problema" e vanno giù di interventi "edificanti" spacciandoli per opinioni personali.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che significa quello, magari non proprio per tesla, ma in generale qui la concezione è quella, attaccata al fatto che tre quarti delle utenti pensano di avercela d'oro: tanto che se entra una a dire che le piace fare sesso semplicemente perché ha gli ormoni più accelerati della media lo classificano subito come un "problema" e vanno giù di interventi "edificanti" spacciandoli per opinioni personali.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E pensare che ho passato la vita a cercare la donna dalla mona d'oro...
come diogene...con lanterna appesa al ciccio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Basta ora voglio mary...
Mary Pompins....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E pensare che ho passato la vita a cercare la donna dalla mona d'oro...
> come diogene...con lanterna appesa al ciccio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma come ti vengono?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma come ti vengono?


sopra?


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che significa quello, magari non proprio per tesla, ma in generale qui la concezione è quella, attaccata al fatto che tre quarti delle utenti pensano di avercela d'oro: tanto che se entra una a dire che le piace fare sesso semplicemente perché ha gli ormoni più accelerati della media lo classificano subito come un "problema" e vanno giù di interventi "edificanti" spacciandoli per opinioni personali.



Anche l'equazione
Mi piace sedurre= allora hai paura di invecchiare/sei in cerca di conferme/hai poca autostima eccetera va parecchio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche l'equazione
> Mi piace sedurre= allora hai paura di invecchiare/sei in cerca di conferme/hai poca autostima eccetera va parecchio


ma vale solo sopra i 40 anni...


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiedere alle persone tradite come si sono sentite,cosa le ha fatte sentire male.Io tradisco da sempre.Ho sempre tradito in ogni relazione. Ma senza mai provare nulla.senza instaurare relazioni parallele e senza coinvolgimento.Anche con persone che non mi piacevano tanto. Non sono mai stata scoperta,e non ho mai confessato e* non la vedo come una cosa terribile*.


perché dovresti?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo sei tu, la sua maestra?
> È bello, non è bello, non si fa: come alle elementari.
> Se è un comportamento che tu non concepisci, che giudichi a fare? Non entra nel tuo spazio mentale, è inutile che cerchi di capirlo.
> Non è che devi empatizzare con chiunque entra qui a sparare la sua cazzata quotidiana.



Ohi prima modera ...
il mio non è un giudizio ma un'opinione ...

Non è mia abitudine empatizzare ma solo cercare di capire non sono una persona empatica...

poi da che pulpito viene la predica :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma vale solo sopra i 40 anni...





perchè?

Cioè...una prima non la è poi le scatta improvvisamente la voglia di sedurre per confermare quanto becca?

Tipo interruttore?


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che significa quello, magari non proprio per tesla, *ma in generale qui la concezione è quella, attaccata al fatto che tre quarti delle utenti pensano di avercela d'oro*: tanto che se entra una a dire che le piace fare sesso semplicemente perché ha gli ormoni più accelerati della media lo classificano subito come un "problema" e vanno giù di interventi "edificanti" spacciandoli per opinioni personali.


in effetti qui dentro si sente spesso la sofferenza di chi è stato tradito. ci saranno posti un po' più liberi da questa cappa che vi infastidisce (tu e joey, ad esempio), secondo me.
è bello che questa tizia ami il sesso, molto strano che abbia il tempo e la voglia di venircelo a comunicare .
ma il mondo è bello perché è vario


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> veramente lei ha scritto, cito testualmente, "mi piace far sesso come un uomo..." dove hai letto sta cose del voler cercare l'ugualianza?
> Ha scritto mi piace!! :smile:


so quello che ha scritto 
può darsi che l'ho interpretato male ...
Ha paragonato fare sesso come un uomo al fatto che un uomo di seduca e ti abbandoni...
almeno io ho capito così...


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

Bha, queata donna ha problemi evidenti, se per voi è normale questa, allora siamo messi benissimo. Questa qui è incapace del tutto di provare sentimenti, ha delle frequentazioni anche lunghe che sono solo compagnia di lungo termine e quando se ne annoia le cambia come se fossero oggetti, poi che fa a 60 anni? Dai, è una persona che probabilmente è di una aridità emotiva spinta e non riesce a capire significati some amore e fiducia, visto che si comporta solo su atteggiamenti basilari di riproduzione. Si carissimi, il sesso sarà importante e bla bla bla, ma quando il sesso supera come importanza la persona, allora o si è basilarmente psicopatici oppure si è semplicemente involuti anche se i discorsi esprimono un minimo di cultura, che sarà solo quella scolastica, nulla riguardante la vera intelligenza della persona.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che significa quello, magari non proprio per tesla, ma in generale qui la concezione è quella, attaccata al fatto che tre quarti delle utenti pensano di avercela d'oro: tanto che se entra una a dire che le piace fare sesso semplicemente perché ha gli ormoni più accelerati della media lo classificano subito come un "problema" e vanno giù di interventi "edificanti" spacciandoli per opinioni personali.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma fammi ridere dai...
Ma ti rendi conto che anche tu fai la tua bella parte?
uahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

no, questa donna fa quel che vuole , come preferisce.
c'è solo da capire che certe parole per chi sta soffrendo possono essere uno schiaffo inutile e provocatorio e far finta di cadere dalle nuvole è irritante.
ed è risibile far passare da vittime chi fa  questo tipo di interventi


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

a me, quello che è saltato all'occhio è stato,
volerlo fare come l'uomo e descrive come lo intende. 

Tutto OK. Ma in quelle parole, non descrive solo, come
piace a lei ... MA COME VEDE L'UOMO.

Se è così, che lei lo vede ... qualche distorsione c'è, secondo me. 

E ciò, non significa nulla, di come lei gestisce la sua vita sessuale. 

Cioè, io da uomo ... mi sentirei, un menefreghista alla massimapotenza,
controllato solo dal "pisello" ... riduttivo e denigrante ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Mary
Io non ho bisogno di una seriale...
O dell'ultima della serie...

Io ho bisogno di una tradutrice serale...
con cui passare le serate...

Possibilmente
al chiaro di luna...piena...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bha, queata donna ha problemi evidenti, se per voi è normale questa, allora siamo messi benissimo. Questa qui è incapace del tutto di provare sentimenti, ha delle frequentazioni anche lunghe che sono solo compagnia di lungo termine e quando se ne annoia le cambia come se fossero oggetti, poi che fa a 60 anni? Dai, è una persona che probabilmente è di una aridità emotiva spinta e non riesce a capire significati some amore e fiducia, visto che si comporta solo su atteggiamenti basilari di riproduzione. Si carissimi, il sesso sarà importante e bla bla bla, ma quando il sesso supera come importanza la persona, allora o si è basilarmente psicopatici oppure si è semplicemente involuti anche se i discorsi esprimono un minimo di cultura, che sarà solo quella scolastica, nulla riguardante la vera intelligenza della persona.


Per me Mary è una bella burlona...
Eppure io conosco più donne che sono come lei...

Ma non parlano mai con enfasi di quello che fanno...

Sono così...insomma Daniele
Ricche, snob, annoiate...

Con na montagna di tempo libero...

No eh?

Poi se è dell'80 è giovine no?
Mica è donna fatta...

E' ancora alla ricerca....no?

Ed eccola come ape che succhia il meglio da ogni fiore no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me, quello che è saltato all'occhio è stato,
> volerlo fare come l'uomo e descrive come lo intende.
> ...


anch'io l'ho intesa così...

:rotfl:
Scusa non rido per te 
ma ancora per il post della svegliona...


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me Mary è una bella burlona...
> Eppure io conosco più donne che sono come lei...
> 
> Ma non parlano mai con enfasi di quello che fanno...
> ...


E' dell'80 e dici che non è donna fatta??? Giovane na minchia!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mary
> Io non ho bisogno di una seriale...
> O dell'ultima della serie...
> 
> ...


Conte..tu hai bisogno di andare in mona....forse fai troppa astinenza....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:tipo Tebe
casso volevo essere serio...
vabbe'come ha scritto l'altro gattaccio,e ben oltre i 40,io direi 50,che si cercano queste conferme....quanto sono bravo..riesco ancora a cacciarle....etc etc...quindi la storia mi puzza di balla.la tipa sembra giovane...la cosa e'anomala,signor Conte da Cervia,.,,,


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' dell'80 e dici che non è donna fatta??? E' già andata per i miei canoni. Se dovessi cercarmi un'altra donna lei sarebbe troppo vecchia!!!


Sai che tu...insomma...
Dei son donne eh?
Uffi...

Non ti curar di loro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte..tu hai bisogno di andare in mona....forse fai troppa astinenza....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:tipo Tebe
> casso volevo essere serio...
> vabbe'come ha scritto l'altro gattaccio,e ben oltre i 40,io direi 50,che si cercano queste conferme....quanto sono bravo..riesco ancora a cacciarle....etc etc...quindi la storia mi puzza di balla.la tipa sembra giovane...la cosa e'anomala,signor Conte da Cervia,.,,,


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornigliano

Guarda il patrono di Cornigliano è san giovanni Battista....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## net (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma sono 2 cose diverse..io di mia moglie sono innamoratissimo..ieri abbiamo passeggiato al mare come due fidanzatini...
> ma se mi capita a tiro l''altra donna''...mica ci diamo un bacio sulla guancia....


Certo lothar,ma tu sei sposato. Mi è parso di capire che lei non lo è,tradisce ogni compagno senza riuscire a capire il dolore che gli provocherebbe (perchè comunque non lo sanno) mentre potrebbe lasciarli. (il mio non è un giudizio eh) 
Ora,lothar,tu ami tua moglie credo. Quindi vorrei capire se lei tradisce ma non ama il compagno o se tradisce pur amando. Per me c'è differenza. Poi ovvio,mary,che chi l'ha posto come problema sei tu.Hai posto il problema di capire "perchè gli altri se la prendono tanto"...e questo è connesso con i sentimenti.Da qui la mia domanda


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

*Mary80*

Ai tuoi ordini...PADRONA!!


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti qui dentro si sente spesso la sofferenza di chi è stato tradito. ci saranno posti un po' più liberi da questa cappa che vi infastidisce (tu e joey, ad esempio), secondo me.
> è bello che questa tizia ami il sesso, molto stran*o che abbia il tempo e la voglia di venircelo a comunicare .*
> ma il mondo è bello perché è vario



veramente sta chiedendo come mai tutta questa sofferenza perchè non lo capisce.

Cosa che nemmeno io capisco.
O meglio.

Capisco fino ad un certo punto.
Non capirò mai come una cosa che fa un altro possa mettere in ginocchio me e tutto quello che pensavo di me.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, questa donna fa quel che vuole , come preferisce.
> c'è solo da capire che certe parole per chi sta soffrendo possono essere uno schiaffo inutile e provocatorio e far finta di cadere dalle nuvole è irritante.
> ed è risibile far passare da vittime chi fa  questo tipo di interventi



Min, ma stai scherzando?
Hai la tarantolite oggi?


----------



## oceansize (26 Aprile 2013)

io invece non capisco perché si tirano sempre in ballo le convenzioni sociali


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte..tu hai bisogno di andare in mona....forse fai troppa astinenza....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*tipo Tebe*
> casso volevo essere serio...
> vabbe'come ha scritto l'altro gattaccio,e ben oltre i 40,io direi 50,che si cercano queste conferme....quanto sono bravo..riesco ancora a cacciarle....etc etc...quindi la storia mi puzza di balla.la tipa sembra giovane...la cosa e'anomala,signor Conte da Cervia,.,,,


anche per me un fake

e sul neretto...

:blank:


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Certo lothar,ma tu sei sposato. Mi è parso di capire che lei non lo è,tradisce ogni compagno *senza riuscire a capire il dolore che gli provocherebbe (perchè comunque non lo sanno) *mentre potrebbe lasciarli. (il mio non è un giudizio eh)
> Ora,lothar,tu ami tua moglie credo. Quindi vorrei capire se lei tradisce ma non ama il compagno o se tradisce pur amando. Per me c'è differenza. Poi ovvio,mary,che chi l'ha posto come problema sei tu.Hai posto il problema di capire "perchè gli altri se la prendono tanto"...e questo è connesso con i sentimenti.Da qui la mia domanda



Io lo so il dolore che si ha quando si è stati traditi.
E' stato devastante.
Eppure si va avanti.
Io l'ho dimenticato.
Mica mi devo zavorrare di ogni cosa brutta che mi capita. Minchia. Son tante nella vita.
Quindi io lo so, ma non capisco lo stesso come si possa andare profondamente in crisi per un tradimento.
Non lo so. Lo trovo inconcepibile.

Parlando sempre di tradimenti "nella norma".
Niente robe tipo strombazzo con amici/figli in giro varie ed eventuali.


----------



## mary80 (26 Aprile 2013)

Attenzione eh,io non ho mai pronunciato le parole sedotta e abbandonata. Io seduco e abbandono!molti uomini fanno sessocosí: sono venuto-oh non sei venuta?vabbè su alla prossima. Ecco a volte faccio sesso come un uomo,pensando solo al mio piacere. 



net ha detto:


> Ciao mary80, vorrei farti una domanda che mi sembra fondamentale. Forse tel'avranno già posta ed ho letto male, in tal caso mi scuso, ma sei mai stata innamorata?
> Se sí, in quel caso hai tradito?
> Perchè a me sorge il dubbio che tu non finga con gli "amanti" ma nei rapporti quotidiani... Ti va di spiegarmi, se non sono troppo invadente, il tipo di rapporto che hai con il partner prima e dopo il tradimento?


Net,piccola net,mi hai beccata.Si sono stata innamorata e ho tradito senza pietà. È vero fingo con i miei partner e sono me stessa solo con i miei amanti.Prima xme è una lotta di potere,poi dopo aver dimostrato la mia forza col tradimento abbandono il partner che mi viene a noia.


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io lo so il dolore che si ha quando si è stati traditi.
> *E' stato devastante*.
> Eppure si va avanti.
> Io l'ho dimenticato.
> ...


non c'è da sapere altro, vostro onore.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Minchia.
ma così tradire è un lavoro.
Tipo manager da multi nazionale.


Che fatica dev'essere....


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è da sapere altro, vostro onore.



che vuol dire?
Rispondevo a Net che diceva che il dolore dei traditi i traditori non lo sanno.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche per me un fake
> 
> e sul neretto...
> 
> :blank:


ovvio tesoro..ma l'abbiamo capito solo noi due...

neretto....


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio tesoro..ma l'abbiamo capito solo noi due...
> 
> neretto....



ma senti lothar...io mi sto facendo un mezzo pensierino su occhiverdi...siamo pure vicini...alla bisogna basta un sms e via...
Un pò alla mary80...

che ne dici?
Che ne pensi?


----------



## net (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che vuol dire?
> Rispondevo a Net che diceva che il dolore dei traditi i traditori non lo sanno.


No tebe intendevo che i "suoi" traditi non sanno di esser traditi,ecco perchè mary non si è mai resa conto forse del dolore di un tradito..


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Attenzione eh,io non ho mai pronunciato le parole sedotta e abbandonata. *Io seduco e abbandono!*molti uomini fanno sessocosí: sono venuto-oh non sei venuta?vabbè su alla prossima. Ecco a volte faccio sesso come un uomo,pensando solo al mio piacere.
> 
> 
> 
> Net,piccola net,mi hai beccata.Si sono stata innamorata e ho tradito senza pietà. È vero fingo con i miei partner e sono me stessa solo con i miei amanti.*Prima xme è una lotta di potere,poi dopo aver dimostrato la mia forza col tradimento abbandono il partner che mi viene a noia*.



Ad avere a che fare con tanta pochezza relazionale penso che il problema più trascurabile dei tuoi potenziali partner e amanti sia quello di essere traditi.

Vai avanti così che vai forte.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> No tebe intendevo che i "suoi" traditi non sanno di esser traditi,ecco perchè mary non si è mai resa conto forse del dolore di un tradito..



A ok...chiedo venia:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Attenzione eh,io non ho mai pronunciato le parole sedotta e abbandonata. Io seduco e abbandono!molti uomini fanno sessocosí: sono venuto-oh non sei venuta?vabbè su alla prossima. Ecco a volte faccio sesso come un uomo,pensando solo al mio piacere.
> 
> 
> 
> Net,piccola net,mi hai beccata.Si sono stata innamorata e ho tradito senza pietà. È vero fingo con i miei partner e sono me stessa solo con i miei amanti.Prima xme è una lotta di potere,poi dopo aver dimostrato la mia forza col tradimento abbandono il partner che mi viene a noia.


Dimostri sempre di più che hai problemi relazionali di prima categoria e che li mascheri con del falso perbenismo (ecco le tue relazioni serie) per non essere giudicata per quello che sei, una persona senza sentimenti.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io lo so il dolore che si ha quando si è stati traditi.
> E' stato devastante.
> Eppure si va avanti.
> Io l'ho dimenticato.
> ...


si ok...
Ma Mary non parla di tradimenti "nella norma"
o almeno per me non lo sono...
Dice di darla anche a chi non le piace un granché solo 
perché quel taluno la emoziona ...
A me ha fatto ridere ...
cioe mi sono immaginata uno che mi parla e che mi dice cose carine 
e per farlo contento gli è la do e poi aurevoire contenta io che ho ggoduto contento tu 
che magari non hai goduto perché me ne sono andata prima ...
Dai a me fa ridere 
poi per carità se ti divertì fai ciò che vuoi 
ma insomma non penso che puoi pretendere che il tuo partners ufficiale 
almeno un minimo non si destabilizzi sapendo che vai con cani e porci e prima non ne 
avevi la più pallida idea...


----------



## oceansize (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ad avere a che fare con tanta pochezza relazionale penso che il problema più trascurabile dei tuoi potenziali partner e amanti sia quello di essere traditi.
> 
> Vai avanti così che vai forte.


azz


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dimostri sempre di più che hai problemi relazionali di prima categoria e che li mascheri con del falso perbenismo (ecco le tue relazioni serie) per non essere giudicata per quello che sei, una persona senza sentimenti.


Quoto e approvo.

Al posto di Mary mi farei un giretto da uno bravo, e non intendo a letto.


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo.
> 
> Al posto di Mary mi farei un giretto da uno bravo, e non intendo a letto.


Brava a specificare, poteva prenderti per la parola ed andarci a letto =)


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma senti lothar...io mi sto facendo un mezzo pensierino su occhiverdi...siamo pure vicini...alla bisogna basta un sms e via...
> Un pò alla mary80...
> 
> che ne dici?
> Che ne pensi?



il gattaz e'uno dei pochi eletti,ad avere scambiato mp con me...persona squisita...ma ricordati del benedetto freccia rossa.siamo vicini pure noi.........poi io sono coetaneo del Man direi...:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> *Attenzione eh,io non ho mai pronunciato le parole sedotta e abbandonata. Io seduco e abbandono!molti uomini fanno sessocosí: sono venuto-oh non sei venuta?vabbè su alla prossima. Ecco a volte faccio sesso come un uomo,pensando solo al mio piacere. *
> 
> 
> 
> Net,piccola net,mi hai beccata.Si sono stata innamorata e ho tradito senza pietà. È vero fingo con i miei partner e sono me stessa solo con i miei amanti.Prima xme è una lotta di potere,poi dopo aver dimostrato la mia forza col tradimento abbandono il partner che mi viene a noia.


ma che uomini hai frequentato ?
un uomo che sia un uomo o una donna che sia una donna pensano al piacere 
reciproco...
O forse sono io che ho conosciuto uomini diversi


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo.
> 
> Al posto di Mary mi farei un giretto da uno bravo, e non intendo a letto.


quoto


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si ok...
> Ma Mary non parla di tradimenti "nella norma"
> o almeno per me non lo sono...
> Dice di darla anche a chi non le piace un granché solo
> ...



Avevo un amica bellissima.
ma bella sul serio.
Non tanto intelligente, ma buona di cuore. Sempre pronta a dare una mano a tutti.

Scopava con uomini che non le piacevano perchè le facevano "tenerezza".

Non so cosa scatta.
O come sono certi percorsi mentali.
Forse per alcune persone il sesso è anche quello. Non hanno bisogno di altro.
Una cosa istintiva.

Sicuramente però, il neretto è pesante.
Ma siamo sicuri che lei abbia un comportamento con gli ufficiali da maria goretti e poi invece sotto sotto è una diavolessa?


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio tesoro..ma l'abbiamo capito solo noi due...
> 
> neretto....


a voi non la si fa
do re mi


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Attenzione eh,io non ho mai pronunciato le parole sedotta e abbandonata. Io seduco e abbandono!molti uomini fanno sessocosí: sono venuto-oh non sei venuta?vabbè su alla prossima. Ecco a volte faccio sesso come un uomo,pensando solo al mio piacere.
> 
> 
> 
> Net,piccola net,mi hai beccata.Si sono stata innamorata e ho tradito senza pietà. È vero fingo con i miei partner e sono me stessa solo con i miei amanti*.Prima xme è una lotta di potere,poi dopo aver dimostrato la mia forza col tradimento abbandono il partner che mi viene a noia*.


a chi la dimostri la forza del tradimento, se hai detto che non confessi e non ti hanno mai beccata?
a te stessa?
cioè fai la lotta e la vinci unilateralmente?
non è che si capisce molto, eh...


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avevo un amica bellissima.
> ma bella sul serio.
> Non tanto intelligente, ma buona di cuore. Sempre pronta a dare una mano a tutti.
> 
> Scopava con uomini che non le piacevano perchè le facevano "tenerezza".


A tutti gli altri le fortune!!!!
Mi ricordo un bel discorso con un mio amico parlando di alcune ragazze che vedevamo, allora una si era fatta mezza Ferrara, l'altra idem, la terza ancora e via dicendo...a forza di mezza Ferrara per logica dei numeri, gli unici a non averci fatto niente con quelle donzellette erano evidentmente io e il mio amico...che tristezza.


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

Ah, domanda agli utenti...sono abbastanza orsacchiottiforme nelle mie risposte???


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma senti lothar...io mi sto facendo un mezzo pensierino su occhiverdi...siamo pure vicini...alla bisogna basta un sms e via...
> Un pò alla mary80...
> 
> che ne dici?
> Che ne pensi?



:nclpf:


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, domanda agli utenti...sono abbastanza orsacchiottiforme nelle mie risposte???


come quelli di dario argento:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avevo un amica bellissima.
> ma bella sul serio.
> Non tanto intelligente, ma buona di cuore. Sempre pronta a dare una mano a tutti.
> 
> ...


letti i suoi post 
e presumendo che non sia un fake
credo che il suo modo di porsi con l'altro sesso 
sia più per vendicarsi di qualcosa che ha subito...
o di una visione falsata sul mondo maschile..


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, domanda agli utenti...sono abbastanza orsacchiottiforme nelle mie risposte???


Mmm mmm, sìsì


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, domanda agli utenti...sono abbastanza orsacchiottiforme nelle mie risposte???



perchè, hai cambiato disco per caso?


:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, domanda agli utenti...sono abbastanza orsacchiottiforme nelle mie risposte???


direi di si...


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

Sono Teddy, l'orsacchiotto che ti manda amorevolmente a quel paese!!!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma che uomini hai frequentato ?
> un uomo che sia un uomo o una donna che sia una donna pensano al piacere
> reciproco...
> O forse sono io che ho conosciuto uomini diversi



Ma desso ti metti a scrivere come farfalla?

Non è corretto sai?


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma desso ti metti a scrivere come farfalla?
> 
> Non è corretto sai?



ma la vuoi finire?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma la vuoi finire?


Oggi sono gasato...
finalmente ein feste burg viene...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma desso ti metti a scrivere come farfalla?
> 
> Non è corretto sai?



Nei confronti di chi????


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> A tutti gli altri le fortune!!!!
> Mi ricordo un bel discorso con un mio amico parlando di alcune ragazze che vedevamo, allora una si era fatta mezza Ferrara, l'altra idem, la terza ancora e via dicendo...a forza di mezza Ferrara per logica dei numeri, gli unici a non averci fatto niente con quelle donzellette erano evidentmente io e il mio amico...che tristezza.



:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :nclpf:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> A tutti gli altri le fortune!!!!
> Mi ricordo un bel discorso con un mio amico parlando di alcune ragazze che vedevamo, allora una si era fatta mezza Ferrara, l'altra idem, la terza ancora e via dicendo...a forza di mezza Ferrara per logica dei numeri, gli unici a non averci fatto niente con quelle donzellette erano evidentmente io e il mio amico...che tristezza.



lo so è brutto sentirsi esclusi :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> A tutti gli altri le fortune!!!!
> Mi ricordo un bel discorso con un mio amico parlando di alcune ragazze che vedevamo, allora una si era fatta mezza Ferrara, l'altra idem, la terza ancora e via dicendo...a forza di mezza Ferrara per logica dei numeri, gli unici a non averci fatto niente con quelle donzellette erano evidentmente io e il mio amico...che tristezza.


Ciao 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nei confronti di chi????


" ma che razza di uomini frequenti!"...
é espressione farfallesca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> " ma che razza di uomini frequenti!"...
> é espressione farfallesca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma non ho scritto proprio così ...


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> " ma che razza di uomini frequenti!"...
> é espressione farfallesca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



un po' di razza e un po' bastardi, dipende


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che significa quello, magari non proprio per tesla, ma in generale qui la concezione è quella, attaccata al fatto che tre quarti delle utenti pensano di avercela d'oro: tanto che se entra una a dire che le piace fare sesso semplicemente perché ha gli ormoni più accelerati della media lo classificano subito come un "problema" e vanno giù di interventi "edificanti" spacciandoli per opinioni personali.


Neanche avevo risposto a Mary ma le tue risposte mi sembrano più impulsive e semplicistiche di quelle che vuoi contestare perché presuntuose e patologicizzanti. Non ho letto nessuna che pensi di avercela d'oro,proprio nessuna, ho letto donne che semplicemente considerano il sesso una cosa intima e non amano entrare in intimità con tutti gli uomini che incontrano. Ci sono perfino (questo è sarcasmo) uomini che sentono in quel modo. La tua spiegazione (ormoni accelerati) è meno superficiale delle altre che hai citato come ridicole? E poi non si tratta di desiderare di far sesso tutti i giorni o più volte al giorno (che si può fare anche con un solo partner) ma di tradire la persona con cui si sta. E poi è un fatto che se una persona racconta qui il suo comportamento un problema ce l'ha, anche solo quello di non trovare nessuno così in confidenza per parlarne o per il sentirsi una minoranza (spiegazioni che valgono per traditi e traditori) o perché vuol fare nuove conoscenze.


----------



## Zod (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ma forse il cartello potrebbe aiutare... Non so se appena mi vedono giá riescono a calcolare il tempo di incubazione del mio ormone,chiederó.Mi piace far sesso come un uomo:quando voglio,con chi voglio,e se vengo sono anche capace di andar via senza far finire lui.Con un è tardi,ho un impegno,scusa ti richiamo.


Finalmente una che la dá senza troppi problemi. L'unica cosa che non capisco è a cosa ti serva un partner ufficiale, visto che sembra che alla fine te ne freghi poco. Poi non capisco perchè rinunci alla possibilitá di un secondo orgasmo. Sono gli uomini che hanno la curva del piacere in caduta libera dopo essere venuti, le donne sono più sinusoidali. Mi sa che sei un maschietto camuffato... Mi sembrava troppo bello per essere vero...peccato!


S*B


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> " ma che razza di uomini frequenti!"...
> é espressione farfallesca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



credo sia stata mangiata dal glorioso pipistrello dell'Olona..la farfalla...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Finalmente una che la dá senza troppi problemi. L'unica cosa che non capisco è a cosa ti serva un partner ufficiale, visto che sembra che alla fine te ne freghi poco. Poi non capisco perchè rinunci alla possibilitá di un secondo orgasmo. Sono gli uomini che hanno la curva del piacere in caduta libera dopo essere venuti, le donne sono più sinusoidali. Mi sa che sei un maschietto camuffato... Mi sembrava troppo bello per essere vero...peccato!
> 
> 
> S*B


Zod....rispondi ad un fake...non l'hai capito????


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti qui dentro si sente spesso la sofferenza di chi è stato tradito. ci saranno posti un po' più liberi da questa cappa che vi infastidisce (tu e joey, ad esempio), secondo me.
> è bello che questa tizia ami il sesso, molto strano che abbia il tempo e la voglia di venircelo a comunicare .
> ma il mondo è bello perché è vario


No. Ad un certo punto non è manco più sofferenza, è che non ce la fate proprio. E' diverso. Perdete, voialtre tradite di mezz'età dico, proprio la bocca, state con la bava alla bocca e venite qui, per lo più, solo per sfogarvi, senza peraltro trarne manco soddisfazione o chissà quale giovamento.


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Ad un certo punto non è manco più sofferenza, è che non ce la fate proprio. E' diverso. Perdete, voialtre tradite di mezz'età dico, proprio la bocca, state con la bava alla bocca e venite qui, per lo più, solo per sfogarvi, senza peraltro trarne manco soddisfazione o chissà quale giovamento.


sì.
sì, sì.


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa: se non ho capito male, amica sessantenne, tuo marito suona il liscio, e tu ti sei messa a frequentare le sale da ballo solo dopo che lui t'ha cornificata? Perchè non prima?



Perchè non so ballare il liscio, per seguirlo devo uscire di casa nel pomeriggio e rientrare dopo le 4 del mattino, e, soprattutto perchè mi fidavo, purtroppo, invece si è rilassato proprio con una cantante dell'orchestra. Ovviamente non fa più parte dell'orchestra, la piccolina.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Ad un certo punto non è manco più sofferenza, è che non ce la fate proprio. E' diverso. Perdete, voialtre tradite di mezz'età dico, proprio la bocca, state con la bava alla bocca e venite qui, per lo più, solo per sfogarvi, senza peraltro trarne manco soddisfazione o chissà quale giovamento.


Il giovamento tuo invece consiste in?


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il giovamento tuo invece consiste in?


pompini a raffica!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> pompini a raffica!


Questo lo credi solo tu. Sarà una tua fantasia.


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> con l'arrivo della Tares
> da me sono tutti impazziti ...non cercano niente ...
> controllano quanti rifiuti fai e se non potevi proprio fare a meno di
> produrre rifiuti...
> ...



E' illegale, se ti beccano ti multano.

Non capisco però cosa c'entri la Tares.

Io sono una fanatica della raccolta differenziata, lavo qualsiasi contenitore prima di gettarlo, congelo l'umido, ma è impossibile eliminare del tutto il secco o indifferenziato.  Purtroppo il problema spazzatura è gigantesto, ma è colpa nostra, c'è gente a cui puoi spiegare per ore come si differenzia ma sembra non entrargli nella testa, o sono menefreghisti e molti, troppi,  anche incivili.

Poi i Comuni ci mettono del loro cambiando spesso regole, oggi da noi sono uscite nuove disposizioni al riguardo, eliminati sacchi neri e tolte le campane per il vetro che ritireranno a domicilio ogni 15 gg, avrò la terrazza invasa di bottiglie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti qui dentro si sente spesso la sofferenza di chi è stato tradito. ci saranno posti un po' più liberi da questa cappa che vi infastidisce (tu e joey, ad esempio), secondo me.
> è bello che questa tizia ami il sesso, molto strano che abbia il tempo e la voglia di venircelo a comunicare .
> ma il mondo è bello perché è vario


Ma chi ha mai negato e/o minimizzato le sofferenze dei traditi? Sembra strano anche a me che venga a comunicarci questo suo modus vivendi, infatti ho chiesto lumi.
Anche la sua domanda su cosa si prova ad essere traditi sembra alquanto scema, in effetti qualcuno ha risposto a tono e secondo il proprio sentire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, questa donna fa quel che vuole , come preferisce.
> c'è solo da capire che certe parole per chi sta soffrendo possono essere uno schiaffo inutile e provocatorio e far finta di cadere dalle nuvole è irritante.
> ed è risibile far passare da vittime chi fa  questo tipo di interventi


Hai proprio capito tutto. Complimenti.


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> veramente sta chiedendo come mai tutta questa sofferenza perchè non lo capisce.
> 
> Cosa che nemmeno io capisco.
> O meglio.
> ...



Tebe, se ricordo bene hai scritto che hai sofferto tantissimo per il tradimento di Mattia, perchè dici di capire fino ad un certo punto?   O parli del tradimento solo sessuale? Su quello so già e capisco.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' illegale, se ti beccano ti multano.
> 
> Non capisco però cosa c'entri la Tares.
> 
> ...



Ho dovuto andare di persona dal sindaco e incazzarmi a mina perchè improvvisamente la sabbia dei gatti non si poteva più buttare via nell'indifferenziato.

Non si poteva più buttare e basta.
7


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il giovamento tuo invece consiste in?


Puro mecenatismo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Puro mecenatismo.


In che consiste? No, non rispondermi :unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> No,non sono mai stata scoperta,non ho mai confessato.In genere lascio il partner quando mi stanco,quando i suoi modi di fare cominciano a darmi sui nervi.


Ma l'idea di un buon psicoterapeuta non ti è venuta? Non per il rodeo  ma  per sfruttare la sua professionalità specialistica  te lo suggerisco spassionatamente


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho dovuto andare di persona dal sindaco e incazzarmi a mina perchè improvvisamente la sabbia dei gatti non si poteva più buttare via nell'indifferenziato.
> 
> Non si poteva più buttare e basta.
> 7


Tebe in un  paese della ns provincia si sono accorti che c'era chi se ne fregava,della differenziata..la Municipale l'ha filmato..e una bella sera il Sindaco in persona ha telefonato al maiale...facendogli fare un figura di m..davanti ai paesani.naturalmente gli ha appioppato anche  grossa multa...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ma forse il cartello potrebbe aiutare... Non so se appena mi vedono giá riescono a calcolare il tempo di incubazione del mio ormone,chiederó.Mi piace far sesso come un uomo:quando voglio,con chi voglio,e se vengo sono anche capace di andar via senza far finire lui.Con un è tardi,ho un impegno,scusa ti richiamo.


Guarda se ti stai inventando tutto lo psicoterapeuta te lo consiglio a maggior ragione


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' illegale, se ti beccano ti multano.
> 
> Non capisco però cosa c'entri la Tares.
> 
> ...


Certi anziani , e non pochi , da me pensano che 
la tassa sia in base al peso dei rifiuti comunali e non in base 
alla superficie delle abitazioni...
poi valli a capire ...

per la differenziata sono un po fanatica 
separo tutte le cialde di caffè 
per l'umido ho risolto con il compostaggio ...
Perché congeli l'umido?


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Certi anziani , e non pochi , da me pensano che
> la tassa sia in base al peso dei rifiuti comunali e non in base
> alla superficie delle abitazioni...
> poi valli a capire ...
> ...



Perchè il mio terrazzo è esposto al sole tutto il giorno, e la prima volta che ho messo l'umido in un secchiello, luglio, alla sera era pieno di vermi, mai più. Quindi avendo un frigor enorme e un cassetto dedicato solo a quello, lo congelo appena lo produco e lo tolgo dai piatti e quando lo ritirano lo trovano fresco e profumato!

Per ora da noi si paga in base alla metratura della casa, in Germania ho letto che pagano in base alla quantità/peso, lo facessero da noi immagino i bordi delle strade come sarebbero, già mi bastano quelli sardi fuori stagione, un immondezzaio in certe località, e mai capirò il perchè.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè il mio terrazzo è esposto al sole tutto il giorno, e la prima volta che ho messo l'umido in un secchiello, luglio, alla sera era pieno di vermi, mai più. Quindi *avendo un frigor enorme e un cassetto dedicato solo a quello, lo congelo appena lo produco e lo tolgo dai piatti* e quando lo ritirano lo trovano fresco e profumato!
> 
> Per ora da noi si paga in base alla metratura della casa, in Germania ho letto che pagano in base alla quantità/peso, lo facessero da noi immagino i bordi delle strade come sarebbero, già mi bastano quelli sardi fuori stagione, un immondezzaio in certe località, e mai capirò il perchè.


Geniale!:up:


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho dovuto andare di persona dal sindaco e incazzarmi a mina perchè improvvisamente la sabbia dei gatti non si poteva più buttare via nell'indifferenziato.
> 
> Non si poteva più buttare e basta.
> 7



Pure io ho consegnato di persona un estintore in Comune, al mare, perchè secondo loro avrei dovuto riportarlo dove lo avevo acquistato. Significava portarlo a casa in aereo ed il negozio non esisteva più, vai poi a dimostrare dopo 30 anni di averlo comprato da loro. Naturalmente mi hanno guardata male, ma quando ho detto che erano loro a costringermi a gettarlo in un bidone dei rifiuti qualsiasi si sono rassegnati e lo hanno tenuto. In discarica non lo hanno voluto.

Non parliamo del problema dell'olio esausto, a domicilio non viene ritirato e non in tutte le discariche lo accettano, che resta?


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda se ti stai inventando tutto lo psicoterapeuta te lo consiglio a maggior ragione


Smeraldo! :risata:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè il mio terrazzo è esposto al sole tutto il giorno, e la prima volta che ho messo l'umido in un secchiello, luglio, alla sera era pieno di vermi, mai più. Quindi avendo un frigor enorme e un cassetto dedicato solo a quello, lo congelo appena lo produco e lo tolgo dai piatti e quando lo ritirano lo trovano fresco e profumato!
> 
> Per ora da noi si paga in base alla metratura della casa, in Germania ho letto che pagano in base alla quantità/peso, lo facessero da noi immagino i bordi delle strade come sarebbero, già mi bastano quelli sardi fuori stagione, un immondezzaio in certe località, e mai capirò il perchè.


ho capito
è "interessante "questa cosa dei rifiuti ...
interessante perché e davvero un problema..
e ogni città ha i suoi medodi in base a questo...
da me ogni tot di metri ci sono come delle piccole eeco isole 
Con bidoni per 
indifferenziata 
plastica
vetro
carta
e umido...
Mi pare di capire che da te per l'umido passano una volta ogni tot?
ho capito male?


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tebe, se ricordo bene hai scritto che hai sofferto tantissimo per il tradimento di Mattia, perchè dici di capire fino ad un certo punto?   O parli del tradimento solo sessuale? Su quello so già e capisco.



No no, quando parlo di tradimento è proprio tradimento.
Quello sessuale non è tradimento per me lo sai

Dico di capire fino ad un certo punto perchè non mi sono sentita umiliata dal tradimento, non mi sono sentita una merda, presa in giro e non mi è caduto il mondo addosso. 
Il fatto delle bugie raccontatami da Mattia beh..è un tradimento. Certo che si raccontano palle, e allora?
Perchè mi devo incazzare e sentirmi "umiliata" per le palle?
Mi sembra un contro senso.

Non so come spiegarmi meglio ma sinceramente ad un anno dal fatto...era già una cosa che manco mi ricordavo più.
Eppure per qualche mese sono stata male ma male.



Qui si soffre per anni e anni.
Non lo capisco.
Ci ho provato, giuro.
Ma il mio termine di paragone sono io e davvero ho altro a cui pensare che stare dietro ad un singolo tradimento, pur avendomi fatto male da bestia.
Mi sentivo costantemente scarnificata.
Pelle e cuore.

ma poi basta. 
Basta.





Ma poi basta.


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe in un  paese della ns provincia si sono accorti che c'era chi se ne fregava,della differenziata..la Municipale l'ha filmato..e una bella sera il Sindaco in persona ha telefonato al maiale...facendogli fare un figura di m..davanti ai paesani.naturalmente gli ha appioppato anche  grossa multa...


E hanno fatto bene.
Anche da noi c'è qualche maiale che ci prova a non farla e quanto mi incazzo.

Qui comunque siamo arrivati al paradosso quando ho buttato via della terra per piante "esausta" perchè dovevo rinvasare e ho messo la terra nel bosco davanti a casa.
Mi sembrava una cosa buona e giusta.
Hanno avuto da ridire.
E io- Ma è terra! Terra con la terra!-
E l'altra -No non è terra normale!-
E io -Che è kriptonite?-

:unhappy: se non sono scemi non li vogliamo


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai proprio capito tutto. Complimenti.


si fa quel che si può


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pure io ho consegnato di persona un estintore in Comune, al mare, perchè secondo loro avrei dovuto riportarlo dove lo avevo acquistato. Significava portarlo a casa in aereo ed il negozio non esisteva più, vai poi a dimostrare dopo 30 anni di averlo comprato da loro. Naturalmente mi hanno guardata male, ma quando ho detto che erano loro a costringermi a gettarlo in un bidone dei rifiuti qualsiasi si sono rassegnati e lo hanno tenuto. In discarica non lo hanno voluto.
> 
> Non parliamo del problema dell'olio esausto, a domicilio non viene ritirato e non in tutte le discariche lo accettano, che resta?



per lìolio esausto ci ho rinunciato.
Un bordello inimmaginabile.
Grazie al cielo non friggo praticamente mai e quindi farò si e no mezzo bicchiere alla settimana di scarto d'olio.


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no, quando parlo di tradimento è proprio tradimento.
> Quello sessuale non è tradimento per me lo sai
> 
> Dico di capire fino ad un certo punto perchè non mi sono sentita umiliata dal tradimento, non mi sono sentita una merda, presa in giro e non mi è caduto il mondo addosso.
> ...



La testimonianza di Tebe è importante, perchè dimostra che dal dolore di un tradimento ci si può risollevare.

Ma questo non basta a depotenziarne i possibili effetti su altre persone meno forti, o che investono in modo diverso su un rapporto. 

Non siamo tutti uguali.
Essere fragili non è un peccato mortale del quale ci si debba vergognare, anche se espone maggiormente a disastri. Non sto giustificando il farne una scusa per piangersi addosso in eterno, ovviamente. Diciamo però che non è la fragilità in sè il problema, finchè non ci si imbatte in una persona scorretta. La bomba potrebbe anche rimanere inesplosa, se qualcuno non desse fuoco alla miccia.

Che fare con i cocci, poi, è responsabilità personale.
E su questo concordo con Tebe in pieno.


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E hanno fatto bene.
> Anche da noi c'è qualche maiale che ci prova a non farla e quanto mi incazzo.
> 
> Qui comunque siamo arrivati al paradosso quando ho buttato via della terra per piante "esausta" perchè dovevo rinvasare e ho messo la terra nel bosco davanti a casa.
> ...


Quelli la rubavano la differenziata, l'umido, non ci credevo neppure io quando l'ho letto sui giornali. Invece di premiarli, mullta, sinceramente mi era sembrato assurdo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no, quando parlo di tradimento è proprio tradimento.
> Quello sessuale non è tradimento per me lo sai
> 
> Dico di capire fino ad un certo punto perchè non mi sono sentita umiliata dal tradimento, non mi sono sentita una merda, presa in giro e non mi è caduto il mondo addosso.
> ...


La memoria è fondamentale. Ognuno ricorda selettivamente e non per volontà propria.


----------



## oceansize (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> La testimonianza di Tebe è importante, perchè dimostra che dal dolore di un tradimento ci si può risollevare.
> 
> *Ma questo non basta a depotenziarne i possibili effetti su altre persone meno forti, o che investono in modo diverso su un rapporto. *
> 
> ...


e con oggi è la seconda che ti quoto 
per il neretto, il succo è lì.
per fare un esempio, è come dire buttati dallo scoglio ad uno che soffre di vertigini, per me è normalissimo e ci metto un secondo, per lui invece è un vero trauma.
e non è bello se io mi metto lì a dirgli -ma dai scemo buttati che sarà mai! guarda io lo faccio con facilità-

molti che scrivono qui si sono rialzati, altri hanno fatto più fatica, altri sono ancora a terra. 
non si muore, certo, ma ad alcuni si sgretolano delle cose interne che poi è più difficile ricostruire.


----------



## Spider (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Spider,spider... Certo che l'aggettivo mi è venuto di getto,mi conosco bene. Non comincio una relazione con la voglia di tradire,ma se capita...se uno mi piace,o se uno passabile (anche se non mi piace piú di tanto) insiste...ecco che mi emoziono e gliela do. Guardate,tecniche non ne ho.In genere gioco di sguardi e lascio che sia l'uomo a fare il primo passo,se poi è uno particolarmente appetitoso mi lancio e gli chiedo se è accalappiato o se vuole fare un rodeo....o se è accalappiato e vuole fare un giro lo stesso. Non instauro relazioni parallele,ma certo sms chiamate...se l'uomo di turno prende una cotta sono problemi suoi.Ma non sono poi cosí sicura di essere completamente umana a volte ho tradito anche chi non lo meritava,anche persone a cui tenevo.Ecco perchè cerco di capire.


io direi che invece sei molto umana, anzi sei molto "terrena"
manchi in questo senso di spiritualità e anche quando provi a mettercela quella è sbiadita e troppo semplice.
la tua sembra anafettività...ma quando scavi e cerchi di snocciolare quell'affascinante mistero piano piano ti accorgi che in fondo... è solo e semplicemente, incapacità d'amare.
un fiore sterile e arido, fatto di tanti incontri... cercando te stessa attraverso altri.
un implosione sentimentale.
sei semplice,proprio perchè non ti poni il problema serio.
cosa vorresti tu
non perchè tradisci, non cosa sentono loro...
non se meritavano o meno.
ma proprio cosa vorresti tu, cosa senti tu.
  semplice e per niente complessa
 e in fondo non sei neanche affascinante nel tuo proporti,
 perchè sei già scoperta da subito.
scoperta a te stessa mica a loro.

Il sesso come gioco ci può stare
ma l'amore come gioco ancora ci sta?

*amore*... hai capito di cosa parlo?


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> e con oggi è la seconda che ti quoto


Va che poi mi abituo a certi lussi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche avevo risposto a Mary ma le tue risposte mi sembrano più impulsive e semplicistiche di quelle che vuoi contestare perché presuntuose e patologicizzanti. Non ho letto nessuna che pensi di avercela d'oro,proprio nessuna, ho letto donne che semplicemente considerano il sesso una cosa intima e non amano entrare in intimità con tutti gli uomini che incontrano. Ci sono perfino (questo è sarcasmo) uomini che sentono in quel modo. La tua spiegazione (ormoni accelerati) è meno superficiale delle altre che hai citato come ridicole? E poi non si tratta di desiderare di far sesso tutti i giorni o più volte al giorno (che si può fare anche con un solo partner) ma di tradire la persona con cui si sta. E poi è un fatto che se una persona racconta qui il suo comportamento un problema ce l'ha, anche solo quello di non trovare nessuno così in confidenza per parlarne o per il sentirsi una minoranza (spiegazioni che valgono per traditi e traditori) o perché vuol fare nuove conoscenze.


Brunetta, per l'amor del cielo, è ovvio che le mie risposte sono superficiali, cosa vuoi che siano dopo che una povera svampita arriva qui e scrive tre, dico TRE post che manco si capisce se è un troll o cosa?
Ma voi no, non ce la fate, dovete creare il caso umano e farci la regia, la sceneggiatura e pure il montaggio.
E se qualcuno ve lo fa notare fate una levata di scudi con tanto di spiegazioni parapsicologiche che la falange  macedone vi fa una pippa.
A volte mi viene da quotare il conte quando vi definisce maestre di vita.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brunetta, per l'amor del cielo, è ovvio che le mie risposte sono superficiali, cosa vuoi che siano dopo che una povera svampita arriva qui e scrive tre, dico TRE post che manco si capisce se è un troll o cosa?
> Ma voi no, non ce la fate, dovete creare il caso umano e farci la regia, la sceneggiatura e pure il montaggio.
> E se qualcuno ve lo fa notare fate una levata di scudi con tanto di spiegazioni parapsicologiche che la falange  macedone vi fa una pippa.
> A volte mi viene da quotare il conte quando vi definisce maestre di vita.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:
Ma diamo il pane al pane...
Le maestre di vita è termine coniato
dall'incommensurabile Lothar...

Quella volta irato e spaventatissimo mi chiamò

e mi disse...

ma cos'hanno quelle là?
Sembrano tutte impazzite...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Osserva il sottile piacere...
di occuparsi....

della vita altrui....

ti consiglio un film bellissimo....

[video=youtube;QQZWblskqXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQZWblskqXc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brunetta, per l'amor del cielo, è ovvio che le mie risposte sono superficiali, cosa vuoi che siano dopo che una povera svampita arriva qui e scrive tre, dico TRE post che manco si capisce se è un troll o cosa?
> Ma voi no, non ce la fate, dovete creare il caso umano e farci la regia, la sceneggiatura e pure il montaggio.
> E se qualcuno ve lo fa notare fate una levata di scudi con tanto di spiegazioni parapsicologiche che la falange  macedone vi fa una pippa.
> A volte mi viene da quotare il conte quando vi definisce maestre di vita.


Comunque vuoi un voto ai tuoi posts?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
QUi è il ministro della pubblica distruzione

che ti parla...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brunetta, per l'amor del cielo, è ovvio che le mie risposte sono superficiali, cosa vuoi che siano dopo che una povera svampita arriva qui e scrive tre, dico TRE post che manco si capisce se è un troll o cosa?
> Ma voi no, non ce la fate, dovete creare il caso umano e farci la regia, la sceneggiatura e pure il montaggio.
> E se qualcuno ve lo fa notare fate una levata di scudi con tanto di spiegazioni parapsicologiche che la falange  macedone vi fa una pippa.
> A volte mi viene da quotare il conte quando vi definisce maestre di vita.



Ha parlato chi sull'allattamento 
ci ha fatto un poema 
uahahaha:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Certi anziani , e non pochi , da me pensano che
> *la tassa sia in base al peso dei rifiuti comunali e non in base
> alla superficie delle abitazioni...*
> poi valli a capire ...
> ...


certo perchè sti XXXXXX non considerano chi usa il tritarifiuti... ad esempio...


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ma forse il cartello potrebbe aiutare... Non so se appena mi vedono giá riescono a calcolare il tempo di incubazione del mio ormone,chiederó.Mi piace far sesso come un uomo:quando voglio,con chi voglio,e se vengo* sono anche capace di andar via senza far finire lui.Con un è tardi,ho un impegno,scusa ti richiamo*.


non avevo letto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ha parlato chi sull'allattamento
> ci ha fatto un poema
> uahahaha:rotfl:


Se mi dessero un euro per tutti i tuoi post che dovrei quotare (e soprassiedo) nel modo in cui stai facendo tu con i miei, a quest'ora avrei la villa a Porto Cervo.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se mi dessero un euro per tutti i tuoi post che dovrei quotare (e soprassiedo) nel modo in cui stai facendo tu con i miei, a quest'ora avrei la villa a Porto Cervo.



Fai male vedi...
comunque mi hai fatto ridere oggi
 è dico sul serio...senza ironia davvero ...


Aggiungo scusa 
la villa di barbie forse se calcoliamo se non ho molto post 
al mio attivo...:rotfl:

scusa battuta stupida ma non mi sono tenuta...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fai male vedi...
> comunque mi hai fatto ridere oggi
> è dico sul serio...senza ironia davvero ...
> 
> ...


L'incontinenza.....capisco, è una cosa molto fastidiosa


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brunetta, per l'amor del cielo, è ovvio che le mie risposte sono superficiali, cosa vuoi che siano dopo che una povera svampita arriva qui e scrive tre, dico TRE post che manco si capisce se è un troll o cosa?
> Ma voi no, non ce la fate, dovete creare il caso umano e farci la regia, la sceneggiatura e pure il montaggio.
> E se qualcuno ve lo fa notare fate una levata di scudi con tanto di spiegazioni parapsicologiche che la falange  macedone vi fa una pippa.
> A volte mi viene da quotare il conte quando vi definisce maestre di vita.


Io non ho scritto niente. Non mi era piaciuta la tua generalizzazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ti pare poca cosa l'arte della seduzione? o sentirsi desiderate? io è così che mi sento quando accendo il desiderio di un uomo... fa parte di me, ma mi rendo conto che le convenzioni sociali mi impediscono di vivere così. Quando ho un partner comunque non interrompo la mia routine di tradimenti e non capisco perchè dovrei. Vorrei capire come la pensa una persona tradita solo perchè io non la vedo come una cosa tragica.


Intanto quando NON hai un partner la vedo dura che tu possa tradire... ma vado avanti a leggere perchè sono estremamente affascinata


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Spider,spider... Certo che l'aggettivo mi è venuto di getto,mi conosco bene. Non comincio una relazione con la voglia di tradire,ma se capita...se uno mi piace,o se uno passabile (anche se non mi piace piú di tanto) insiste...ecco che mi emoziono e gliela do. Guardate,tecniche non ne ho.In genere gioco di sguardi e lascio che sia l'uomo a fare il primo passo,se poi è uno particolarmente appetitoso mi lancio e gli chiedo* se è accalappiato o se vuole fare un rodeo*....*o se è accalappiato e vuole fare un giro lo stesso*. Non instauro relazioni parallele,ma certo sms chiamate...se l'uomo di turno prende una cotta sono problemi suoi.Ma non sono poi cosí sicura di essere completamente umana a volte ho tradito anche chi non lo meritava,anche persone a cui tenevo.Ecco perchè cerco di capire.


sono le testuali parole che usi? E QUESTA SAREBBE ARTE DELLA SEDUZIONE? Dalla descrizione che fai è molto più artisticamente seduttivo un buttero dopo tre giorni che non scende dalla sella.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ma forse il cartello potrebbe aiutare... Non so se appena mi vedono giá riescono a calcolare il tempo di incubazione del mio ormone,chiederó.Mi piace far sesso come un uomo:quando voglio,con chi voglio,e se vengo sono anche capace di andar via senza far finire lui.Con un è tardi,ho un impegno,scusa ti richiamo.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e daje...con stà storia di cercare l'uguaglianza attraverso i sesso !
> Non è bello fare una cosa perché molti , pochi , o qualcuno fa così ...
> È impersonale ... Prima dici che fa parte di te  dopo paragoni una cosa che fa parte di te
> al fatto di farlo per metterti allo stesso piano di un uomo...
> ...


Te l'appoggio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto niente. Non mi era piaciuta la tua generalizzazione.


Va bene. Di questo prendo atto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Attenzione eh,io non ho mai pronunciato le parole sedotta e abbandonata. Io seduco e abbandono!molti uomini fanno sessocosí: sono venuto-oh non sei venuta?vabbè su alla prossima. Ecco a volte faccio sesso come un uomo,pensando solo al mio piacere.
> 
> 
> 
> *Net,piccola net,mi hai beccata*.Si sono stata innamorata e *ho tradito senza pietà*. È vero fingo con i miei partner e sono me stessa solo con i miei amanti.*Prima xme è una lotta di potere*,poi dopo aver dimostrato la mia forza col tradimento abbandono il partner che mi viene a noia.


sei uno spasso:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> a chi la dimostri la forza del tradimento, se hai detto che non confessi e non ti hanno mai beccata?
> a te stessa?
> cioè fai la lotta e la vinci unilateralmente?
> non è che si capisce molto, eh...


a noi, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Aprile 2013)

*vabbè, dài..*

... come idea era carina. Però hai caricato troppo ed è diventata appunto la caricatura della femme fatale. La prossima volta stai più attento a non esagerare con i toni, magari me la bevo:mrgreen:


----------



## mary80 (27 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io direi che invece sei molto umana, anzi sei molto "terrena"
> manchi in questo senso di spiritualità e anche quando provi a mettercela quella è sbiadita e troppo semplice.
> la tua sembra anafettività...ma quando scavi e cerchi di snocciolare quell'affascinante mistero piano piano ti accorgi che in fondo... è solo e semplicemente, incapacità d'amare.
> un fiore sterile e arido, fatto di tanti incontri... cercando te stessa attraverso altri.
> ...


Eppure potresti stupirti di quanto io sia in grado di amare.Ma questo non mi ha mai fermata dal continuo tradimento di me stessa.


----------



## tesla (27 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, domanda agli utenti...sono abbastanza orsacchiottiforme nelle mie risposte???


ma smettila che fai senso


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2013)

vabbè è uno scherzo! :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Eppure potresti stupirti di quanto io sia in grado di amare.Ma questo non mi ha mai fermata dal continuo tradimento di me stessa.


Quindi tradisci anche te stessa??? Come fai??? Continuo a chiederti, hai subito qualche scossono emozionale da giovincella? Oppure la tua è solo voglia di spaccate su asparagi rosa?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi tradisci anche te stessa??? Come fai??? Continuo a chiederti, hai subito qualche scossono emozionale da giovincella? Oppure la tua è solo voglia di spaccate su asparagi rosa?


Ma perché insisti con le spaccate? Quale Kamasutra hai letto? Ci sono posizioni più comode.


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché insisti con le spaccate? Quale Kamasutra hai letto? Ci sono posizioni più comode.


Ci sono anche i alti mortali su salsicce ruspanti!!


----------

